# 

## tomasis

Drodzy forumowicze, przymierzam się do budowania domu parterowego z poddaszem nieużytkowym wg projektu indywidualnego (wizualizacja na moim profilu) w technologii tradycyjnej ze ścianami nośnymi o grubości 38 cm murowanymi z ceramicznej cegły pełnej z warstwą ocieplenia z wełny mineralnej grubości 15 cm + tynk mineralny 2 cm + farba silikonowa.

Murowanie ścian nośnych z cegły pełnej to przecież dobra sprawdzona przez wieki tradycyjna technologia, o dziwo wykluczana z dzisiejszego budownictwa domów jednorodzinnych, która przy zastosowaniu odpowiedniej warstwy ocieplenia (15-20 cm) pozwala spokojnie spełnić obecne warunki techniczne w zakresie izolacyjności przegród. 

Dom o takich ścianach i tradycyjnej wentylacji grawitacyjnej ogrzewany gazem a tym bardziej na pellet, przy odpowiedniej izolacji stropu, wieńców, nadproży i styku ścian nośnych z fundamentowymi spełnia również wymaganą nowymi warunkami wartość EP i co nie bez znaczenia ściany z cegły pełnej są solidne, zdrowe i przyjazne dla montażu ściennego  :wink:  

Koszt budowy domu jednorodzinnego ze ścianami nośnymi z cegły pełnej przecież nie przekracza jakoś zauważalnie kosztów budowy w innych technologiach, a już na pewno domów pasywnych (tzw. termosów  :smile: ) których budowę forsuje się tak usilnie w dzisiejszych czasach... 

Czy ktoś z Państwa budował / buduje dom o ścianach nośnych murowanych na zaprawę zwykłą z cegły pełnej ? 

Czy moglibyście przedstawić wady i zalety ścian murowanych z cegły pełnej ? 

Proszę szczególnie o podanie twardych uzasadnionych argumentów przeciw budowie ścian z cegły pełnej  :wink:  gdyż ja specjalnie takowych nie wiedzę.

Z góry dziękuję za zainteresowanie tematem.

----------


## katka

Wady:
- nie widzę szans na spełnienie warunków EP przy takiej ścianie plus 15-20cm ocieplenia i wentylacja grawitacyjna (do tego bardzo gruba ściana)
- czasochłonność, pracochłonność tej metody co równa się wysokie koszty
- prawdziwych fachowców co potrafią taką ścianę dobrze zbudować już brak (duże ryzyko ścian krzywych, walących się itp.)
- taka ściana musi długo schnąć (mocno wiąże wilgoć, trudno ją osuszyć), duże ryzyko pleśni (zwałaszca przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej)
Można by jeszcze tak długo, dlatego już nikt tak dziś nie buduje.

----------


## fotohobby

15 cm ocieplenia (i to jeszcze wełną) przy cegle pełnej ?
Przelicz sobie, jaki to współczynnik U...

----------


## tomasis

> 15 cm ocieplenia (i to jeszcze wełną) przy cegle pełnej ?
> Przelicz sobie, jaki to współczynnik U...


Przeliczyłem:
wełna mineralna o λ = 0,035 W/(m·K) - 15 cm
cegła pełna o λ = 0,77 W/(m·K) - 38 cm
współczynnik przenikania ciepła przegrody U = 0,19 W/m2/K - warunek spełniony nawet na 2021 r. (w 2021 r. wymagane U=0,20  W/m2/K)

A Ty przeliczyłaś ?

----------


## Regius

Przy dobrej wełnie i 15 cm izolacji pewnie wyszło by koło 0.2 W/m2*K, więc generalnie 20 cm wełny (z tego co autor pisze, zakłada 15-20 cm izolacji) spokojnie powinno spełniać wymagania techniczne.

Wydaje mi się, że głównym aspektem jest tutaj cena. Załóżmy, że murujesz z cegły pełnej na spoinę 1-1,5cm. Na 1 m2 muru wyszło by około 140 cegieł, załóżmy, że mamy promocję i kupujemy cegłę po 90 groszy, to za sam materiał na m2 ściany (nie licząc dużej ilości zaprawy) to około 130 PLN. Dodatkowo ktoś nam to musi wymurować ... powiedzmy, że murarz weźmie 2 PLN od cegły ... suma sumarum strzelałbym, że taki mur wyjdzie ze 4x drożej niż jakbyś budował ze współczesnych materiałów.

----------


## fotohobby

> Przeliczyłem:
> wełna mineralna o λ = 0,035 W/(m·K) - 15 cm
> cegła pełna o λ = 0,77 W/(m·K) - 38 cm
> współczynnik przenikania ciepła przegrody U = 0,19 W/m2/K - warunek spełniony nawet na 2021 r. (w 2021 r. wymagane U=0,20  W/m2/K)
> 
> A Ty przeliczyłaś ?


Mnie wyszlo 0.206 w U-wercie dla cegly pełnej i wełny 0.035
Ale mniejsza z tym - dlaczego placić 3-4x niż za mur z silikatu, który będzie miał zbliżone parametry fizyczne ?

----------


## tomasis

- a dlaczego nie widzisz szans na spełnienie wartości EP = 95 ?
Projektowana charakterystyka energetyczna przy ogrzewaniu gazowym i wentylacji grawitacyjnej, współczynniku przenikania ciepła: stropu (gęstożebrowego Porotherm z 30 cm docieplenia wełną celulozową U= 0,11 W/m2/K, dachu nieocieplonego U=0,04 W/m2/K (poddasze nieużytkowe - wentylowane) - wymóg 2017 r. U = 0,18 W/m2/K spełniony, współczynnik przenikania ciepła ścian zewnętrznych obecnie z Porotherm 38 U = 0,14 W/m2/K (wymóg 2017 r. U = 0,23 W/m2K spełniony) , okna z nawiewnikami o wsp. U = 1,0 W/m2/K, (wymóg 2017 r. U = 1,1 W/m2/K spełniony), drzwi zewnętrznych U = 1,30 W/m2/K (wymóg 2017 r. U = 1,5 W/m2/k spełniony), podłogi na gruncie U = 0,17 W/m2/k (wymóg 2017 r. U = 0,30 W/m2/K spełniony) - co wszystko daje EP = 79 - czy zwiększenie współczynnika przenikania przegród z 0,14 do 0,19 W/m2/k aż tak może pogorszyć wartość EP z 79 do powyżej 95 ? Nie sądzę...

- czasochłonność i pracochłonność tej metody ma zapewne swoje odbicie w koszcie robocizny r-g według KNR  - czy koszt robocizny tej metody w porównaniu np. do murowania ścian z Porotherm 38 Profi ? 
Proszę o konkrety czyli podanie ceny roboczo-godziny za m2 takiej ściany (bez porównania cen r-g/m2 nie określimy skali zwiększenia nakładów pracy... To że koszty robocizny są większe można się spodziewać (różne metody budowania różnią się nakładami...), ale tutaj istotą jest o ile są większe (nie wietrzę tutaj kolosalnej różnicy idącej w wielokrotność  :wink: )

- w brak dobrych murarzy do wybudowania ściany o wys. 4 m nie uwierzę..., co to za argument ? równie dobrze można stwierdzić, że nie ma zbyt wielu dobrych fachowców do klejenia pustaków na "zaprawę" cienkowarstwową i kleje - i tym też ściany mogą się zawalić przy braku solidności i dokładności - dokładność i solidność wymagana jest w każdej metodzie  :smile:  - a co z murowaniem ścian fundamentowych ? czy tez brak już fachowców do ich murowania przecież te ściany tym bardziej muszą być murowane na zaprawę zwykłą (tak jak i nośne) z bardzo dużą dokładnością i solidnością stanowiąc przecież fundament domu (!) czy domy na oparte na tradycyjnych fundamentach tj. ławach i ścianach fundamentowych walą się masowo z uwagi na brak fachowców od murowania na zaprawę zwykłą ?  :wink:  Oprócz fundamentów również pierwsza warstwa każdego muru z pustaków ceramicznych, nadproża, ścianki kolankowe, ścianki szczytowe zazwyczaj murowane są na zaprawę zwykłą - tak zakładając w ogóle nie budowano już domów  :smile: , a co z domami w konstrukcji szkieletowej wymagającymi wysokiej precyzji i dokładności czy prawdziwi fachowcy którzy w dawnych latach budowali z drewna już zniknęli ? - bez przesady, trudno przyjąć taki argument, że już nikt albo mało kto potrafi murować na zaprawę zwykłą a jedyni fachowcy to Ci co potrafią tylko kleić  :wink:  Czy zawód murarza zaniknął wraz z jakością pracy budowlańców ?  :smile:  
Argument, że brak już jakichkolwiek fachowców od murowania, którzy budują rzetelnie i zgodnie ze sztuką dbając o jakość swojej roboty nie przekonuje mnie, a brak jakości wykonania to zjawisko powszechne i właśnie dlatego szukamy solidnych fachowców i nie tylko od klejenia  :wink: 

- ile musi schnąć taka ściana - może jakieś konkrety w końcu ? przecież nie schnie miesiącami ... może wystarczy miesiąc ? - może jakiś konkret ?

- duże ryzyko pleśni, a to dlaczego ? 
cegła pełna jak i ceramika poryzowana jest dobrze paroprzepuszczalna (lepiej niż silka, keramazybeton, beton komórkowy) i bardziej odporna na grzyby i pleśnie niż ceramika poryzowana i beton komórkowy (paroprzepuszczalność muru z cegły pełnej - 105, a wełny mineralnej - 480 - taki układ zapewnia dobrą paroprzepuszczalność przy tynku zewnętrznym mineralnym - kluczem jest zapewnienie dobrej wentylacji i skuteczna eliminacja wilgoci, a wentylacja grawitacyjna dobrze wykonana przy oknach z nawiewnikami nie musi generować wilgoci przy paroprzepuszczalnych przegrodach - pleśni szukałby raczej przy ścianach z betonu komórkowego  :wink:  

Oczywiście proszę o więcej argumentów ale popartych konkretami (liczbami, danymi itp.) a nie stereotypami bez pokrycia, często fałszywymi...

----------


## przemo1

Ja tylko w jednej kwestii - bo kibicuję Ci w temacie materiału na ściany, uważam, że warto. Nie lekceważ jednak tematu wykonawców, aktualnie jest z tym spory problem nawet przy wykorzystaniu popularnych obecnie materiałów. Poczytaj w dziale "Bocianków" o problemach ze znalezieniem nawet nie tylko dobrego fachowca, ale nawet jakiegokolwiek. Dodatkowo z racji tego, że rynek próżni nie znosi, to pojawili się różni "przyuczeni" i następne "kilo" tematów to opis ich "dzieł", np:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...aniu-POROTHERM

Ale nie poddawaj się - cegła pełna to dobry pomysł, potrzebuje tylko dobrego wykonania (oczywiście jak każdy materiał). Szczególnie, jeśli np cegły mają być częściowo widoczne od środka.

----------


## tomasis

Tak, zgadzam się z Tobą całkowicie, że znalezienie dzisiaj wykonawców to niestety rzecz karkołomna - szukam już prawie pół roku i natknąłem się również na tych "przyuczonych młodych wilków"  :wink:  Ale oczywiście wciąż nie poddaję się i mam nadzieję  :smile: 
Dziękuję za wsparcie  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> -  
> Proszę o konkrety czyli podanie ceny roboczo-godziny za m2 takiej ściany (bez porównania cen r-g/m2 nie określimy skali zwiększenia nakładów pracy... To że koszty robocizny są większe można się spodziewać (różne metody budowania różnią się nakładami...), ale tutaj istotą jest o ile są większe (nie wietrzę tutaj kolosalnej różnicy idącej w wielokrotność )
> 
> 
> 
> Oczywiście proszę o więcej argumentów ale popartych konkretami (liczbami, danymi itp.) a nie stereotypami bez pokrycia, często fałszywymi...


No, jesli chcesz porownywac murowanie z pustaków, a z cegieł...
Moze zamiast pytac o koszt robocizny na forum, wyslij po prostu zapytanie do kilku ekip - ile biorą za wymurowanie sciany z gazobetonu, silikatu, czy tradycyjmej cegĺy.
Jesli szukasz wykonawcy od pol roku, to raczej Ty powinieneś byc już zorientowany co do kosztów..

----------


## asolt

> - a dlaczego nie widzisz szans na spełnienie wartości EP = 95 ?
> Projektowana charakterystyka energetyczna przy ogrzewaniu gazowym i wentylacji grawitacyjnej, współczynniku przenikania ciepła: stropu (gęstożebrowego Porotherm z 30 cm docieplenia wełną celulozową U= 0,11 W/m2/K, dachu nieocieplonego U=0,04 W/m2/K (poddasze nieużytkowe - wentylowane) - wymóg 2017 r. U = 0,18 W/m2/K spełniony, współczynnik przenikania ciepła ścian zewnętrznych obecnie z Porotherm 38 U = 0,14 W/m2/K (wymóg 2017 r. U = 0,23 W/m2K spełniony) , okna z nawiewnikami o wsp. U = 1,0 W/m2/K, (wymóg 2017 r. U = 1,1 W/m2/K spełniony), drzwi zewnętrznych U = 1,30 W/m2/K (wymóg 2017 r. U = 1,5 W/m2/k spełniony), podłogi na gruncie U = 0,17 W/m2/k (wymóg 2017 r. U = 0,30 W/m2/K spełniony) - co wszystko daje EP = 79 - czy zwiększenie współczynnika przenikania przegród z 0,14 do 0,19 W/m2/k aż tak może pogorszyć wartość EP z 79 do powyżej 95 ? Nie sądzę...


Nie ma zadnych szans aby przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej był spełniony warunek Ep=<95 kWh/m2*a. Niezaleznie od twojego sądzenia. Ten projektant który wpisuje taką wartosc (bo oczywiscie nie liczy) przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej oszukuje i to na bezczelnego. Wm powinna byc wymagana ustawowo w niwych budynkach ale niestety nie ma sie kto tym zająć.

----------


## tomasis

U = 20 W/m2/K wychodzi mi przy 14cm wełny mineralnej 0,035, i to samo dla ściany z silikatu 24 cm + 15 cm wełny mineralnej, a więc współczynnik jest zbliżony.
Koszt max.1m2 silki E24 kl.15 i Porotherm 25 Profi kl.15 to ok. 75 zł netto, a 1 m2 cegły pełnej kl.15 (z polskiej cegielni) to 75 - 80 netto/m2, a więc przy wyborze cegły z polskiej cegielni cena jest zbliżona (koszt zaprawy M15 - 17,3 zł/ netto/m2 doliczamy w dla ściany z silikatu i cegły pełnej, a w przypadku ściany z Porotherm Profi zaprawa cienkowarstwowa mieści się już w cenie pustaków) - koszt materiałowy 1 m2 ściany z cegły pełnej i silikatu jest porównywalny a wyższy o ok. 20% ściany z Porotherm Profi.  
Nakład pracy w r-g/m2 dla ściany z Porothermu 25 Profi - 1,29 r-g/m2, a dla ściany z cegły pełnej gr. 25 cm - 2,32 r-g/m2, a więc dla ściany z cegły pełnej jest 80% wyższy niż dla ściany z Porotherm Profi. Nakład pracy w r-g/m2 dla ściany z silikatu nie jest mi znany ale zapewne jest wyższy niż dla ściany z Porotherm 25 Profi.
Tak więc mur z cegły pełnej jest co najwyżej 80% (niecałe 2 razy) droższy niż mur z silikatu a nie 3-4 razy (!) - taki wzrost kosztu robocizny jestem w stanie zaakceptować dla zdrowej i prawdziwie naturalnej i tradycyjnej solidnej technologii  :smile: 
Mur z silikatu ma gorszą paroprzepuszczalność niż mur z cegły pełnej co przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej przemawia za murem z cegły pełnej.

----------


## tomasis

Mylisz się, jestem w posiadaniu świadectwa charakterystyki energetycznej sporządzonego w ramach projektu indywidualnego  i zgodnie z nim wartość EP = 79 przy zastosowaniu wentylacji grawitacyjnej, ogrzewania gazowego i wspomnianych powyżej współczynników U dla poszczególnych przegród. 
To nie moje sądzenie, ale profesjonalne wyliczenie charakterystyki mojego budynku - dokument który posiada stempel Urzędu  :smile:

----------


## tomasis

już Ci przedstawiłem nakłady pracy dla ścian z Porotherm 25 Profi i dla ścian z cegły pełnej o gr. 25 cm.
Podaj mi jedynie nakład pracy r-g/m2 dla Twoich ulubionych ścian z silikatów gr. 24 cm  :wink:  , wtedy dowiemy się o ile tak naprawdę droższe jest wymurowanie ściany z cegły pełnej gr. 25 cm w stosunku do ściany z silikatów gr. 24 ? Obawiam się, że niewiele więcej jak o 50-60%..., a 3-4 razy drożej należy włożyć między bajki uznać za fałszywy przekaz...

----------


## tomasis

Nakład pracy r-g/m2 za mur z cegły pełnej gr. 25 cm to 2,32 r-g/m2, a za mur z pustaka ceramicznego szlifowanego gr. 25 cm to 1,29 r-g/m2 - to 80% drożej czyli niecałe 2x a nie 4x...
Cena 1 m2 cegły pełnej dla grubości ściany 25 cm to od 75 (polskiej cegielni) do 107 (Wienerberger) zł netto/m2
Trochę przestrzeliłeś  :wink: 
Koszt jest wyższy ale nawet nie 2x

----------


## katka

Brawo wszystko wiesz i masz wyliczone no to buduj jak chcesz. Tylko po co tu pytasz o opinie, masz projekt, szukasz budowlańców, jesteś zdecydowany. Twoje wyliczenia sa dla mnie zupełnie chybione, ale najważniejsze, że ty w nie wierzysz. Życze powodzenia.

----------


## Kaizen

> Tak więc mur z cegły pełnej jest co najwyżej 80% (niecałe 2 razy) droższy niż mur z silikatu a nie 3-4 razy (!) - taki wzrost kosztu robocizny jestem w stanie zaakceptować dla zdrowej i prawdziwie naturalnej i tradycyjnej solidnej technologii 
> Mur z silikatu ma gorszą paroprzepuszczalność niż mur z cegły pełnej co przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej przemawia za murem z cegły pełnej.


Zbierz oferty, to zobaczymy czy te 80%. A paroprzepuszczalność muru to wada. Bo jak para wodna wychodzić będzie przez ściany, to w którymś miejscu się skropli zimą.
A jeszcze jest spora szansa, że jak zbierzesz oferty na ocieplenie wełną, to zrobisz styropian. U mnie wyszło ponad 30% taniej, jak zmieniłem na styro a i ekip do wełny się naszukałem, bo mało kto chce z nią pracować. Podobnie pewnie zdziwisz się szukając ekipy do tynków zewnętrznych i cegły pełnej. Generalnie szykujesz sobie może i w teorii ciekawe rozwiązania, ale egzotyczne i budowanie, które normalnie do przyjemności nie należy, będzie drogą przez mękę. Ceny na robociznę będą zaporowe a znalezienie solidnej, doświadczonej w tej technologii ekipy będzie graniczyło z cudem (czyli dostaniesz ceny zaporowe od tych, co się na tym nie znają).




> To nie moje sądzenie, ale profesjonalne wyliczenie charakterystyki mojego budynku - dokument który posiada stempel Urzędu


To Świadectwo Energetyczne czy Projektowana Charakterystyka Energetyczna? Autor się pod tym podpisał? Jest na tej liście?

BTW. Wg strony Solterm obliczeniami zajmuje się Paweł, a nie widzę go na tej liście.

----------


## asolt

> Mylisz się, jestem w posiadaniu świadectwa charakterystyki energetycznej sporządzonego w ramach projektu indywidualnego  i zgodnie z nim wartość EP = 79 przy zastosowaniu wentylacji grawitacyjnej, ogrzewania gazowego i wspomnianych powyżej współczynników U dla poszczególnych przegród. 
> To nie moje sądzenie, ale profesjonalne wyliczenie charakterystyki mojego budynku - dokument który posiada stempel Urzędu


To nie jest profsjonalne wyliczenie, pieczątka nie czyni go profesjonalnym.
Od lat wykonuje profesjonalne obliczenia zapotrzebowania na ciepło, charakterystyki energetyczne i analizy alternatywnych zródel grzewczych i jestem calkowicie pewny ze twoja charakterystyka jest błednie obliczona, mało tego przy Ep=79 kWh przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej to jawne oszustwo. To jest stempel Urzedu oznacza jedynie w owym urzedzie i praktycznie w pozostałych w całym kraju nie ma kto weryfikowac takich opracowan. Wystarczy spełnic ze strony projektanta lub audytora warunki formalne czyli uprawnienia, skladka do izby, ubezpieczenie audytora itp. Zawartoscią opracowania w urzedzie sie nikt nie przejmuje. Nie rozumiem skad taka wiara i bezgraniczne zaufanie do pieczątki projektanta i urzędu?

----------


## asolt

> BTW. Wg strony Solterm obliczeniami zajmuje się Paweł, a nie widzę go na tej liście.


Obliczeniami owszem, ale charakterystyki i analizy wykonuję ja, a jestem na liscie, od lat 8.
Paweł jest asystentem projektanta i lada chwila otrzyma uprawnienia projektowe i do kierowania robotami. A taka ciekawosc, to taka naturalna czy moze zawodowa, kto wie moze nadawałbys sie do CBA lub CBŚ

----------


## fotohobby

> U = 20 W/m2/K wychodzi mi przy 14cm wełny mineralnej 0,035, i to samo dla ściany z silikatu 24 cm + 15 cm wełny mineralnej, a więc współczynnik jest zbliżony.
> Koszt max.1m2 silki E24 kl.15 i Porotherm 25 Profi kl.15 to ok. 75 zł netto, a 1 m2 cegły pełnej kl.15 (z polskiej cegielni) to 75 - 80 netto/m2, a więc przy wyborze cegły z polskiej cegielni cena jest zbliżona (koszt zaprawy M15 - 17,3 zł/ netto/m2 doliczamy w dla ściany z silikatu i cegły pełnej, a w przypadku ściany z Porotherm Profi zaprawa cienkowarstwowa mieści się już w cenie pustaków) - koszt materiałowy 1 m2 ściany z cegły pełnej i silikatu jest porównywalny a wyższy o ok. 20% ściany z Porotherm Profi.  
> Nakład pracy w r-g/m2 dla ściany z Porothermu 25 Profi - 1,29 r-g/m2, a dla ściany z cegły pełnej gr. 25 cm - 2,32 r-g/m2, a więc dla ściany z cegły pełnej jest 80% wyższy niż dla ściany z Porotherm Profi. Nakład pracy w r-g/m2 dla ściany z silikatu nie jest mi znany ale zapewne jest wyższy niż dla ściany z Porotherm 25 Profi.
> Tak więc mur z cegły pełnej jest co najwyżej 80% (niecałe 2 razy) droższy niż mur z silikatu a nie 3-4 razy (!) - taki wzrost kosztu robocizny jestem w stanie zaakceptować dla zdrowej i prawdziwie naturalnej i tradycyjnej solidnej technologii 
> Mur z silikatu ma gorszą paroprzepuszczalność niż mur z cegły pełnej co przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej przemawia za murem z cegły pełnej.


A od kiedy dom wentyluje sie przez sciany ??
Wilgoć usuwa się poprzez wentylacje - niezależnie od jej typu
No, chyba, ze wolisz, aby para wodna przenikala przez sciany i kondensowala w welnie mineralnej...

----------


## fotohobby

> Zbierz oferty, to zobaczymy czy te 80%. A paroprzepuszczalność muru to wada. Bo jak para wodna wychodzić będzie przez ściany, to w którymś miejscu się skropli zimą.
> A jeszcze jest spora szansa, że jak zbierzesz oferty na ocieplenie wełną, to zrobisz styropian. U mnie wyszło ponad 30% taniej, jak zmieniłem na styro a i ekip do wełny się naszukałem, bo mało kto chce z nią pracować. Podobnie pewnie zdziwisz się szukając ekipy do tynków zewnętrznych i cegły pełnej. Generalnie szykujesz sobie może i w teorii ciekawe rozwiązania, ale egzotyczne i budowanie, które normalnie do przyjemności nie należy, będzie drogą przez mękę. Ceny na robociznę będą zaporowe a znalezienie solidnej, doświadczonej w tej technologii ekipy będzie graniczyło z cudem (czyli dostaniesz ceny zaporowe od tych, co się na tym nie znają).


Amen.

Praktyka budowlana  to cos innego, niź pieczątka na policzonej "na odwal" charakterystyce, czy umiejetnosc dotarcia do tabelki z wykazem nakladow pracy dla roźnych rodzajów murów...

----------


## Regius

> Nakład pracy r-g/m2 za mur z cegły pełnej gr. 25 cm to 2,32 r-g/m2, a za mur z pustaka ceramicznego szlifowanego gr. 25 cm to 1,29 r-g/m2 - to 80% drożej czyli niecałe 2x a nie 4x...
> Cena 1 m2 cegły pełnej dla grubości ściany 25 cm to od 75 (polskiej cegielni) do 107 (Wienerberger) zł netto/m2
> Trochę przestrzeliłeś 
> Koszt jest wyższy ale nawet nie 2x


Z tego co czytałem wcześniej chciałeś mieć ścianę 38 cm a nie 25 cm, a to jednak zmienia nieco koszty - pójdzie Ci o połowę więcej cegieł. W mojej okolicy w przypadku murowania z cegły murarze wyznaczają stawkę od cegły (to nie bloczek o szerokości równej grubości ściany).

Nie zrozum mnie źle, życzę Ci z całego serca, żebyś zrealizował swoje plany, ale zweryfikuj swoje założenia z rzeczywistymi ofertami wykonawców i hurtowni budowlanych tak jak Ci wszyscy doradzają. Mi się marzyła ściana trójwarstwowa ze ścianą osłonową wykonaną z klinkieru - rachunek ekonomiczny bardzo szybko zweryfikował moje plany (będzie ściana dwuwarstwowa).

----------


## Pytajnick

Około 10lat temu budowałem ostatni dom z cegły pełnej. Materiał rozbiórkowy, poniemiecki w stanie dobrym, który inwestor dostał jako prezent weselny od teściów. Jako że wcześniej budowałem dla tych samych ludzi a konkretnie dla ich córki dom z BK to mam niejakie porównanie. W obydwu domach mur był grubości 24cm plus 10cm styro.
W domu z cegły przewidziano ogrzewanie gazowe, bo był identyczny jak ten z BK i inwestor (od cegły) znał koszty ogrzewania domu siostry. Po pierwszym sezonie zimowym wstawiliśmy mu do domu kominek w salonie (całe szczęście było miejsce w kominie) po dwóch następnych sezonach dobudowaliśmy komin zewnętrzny by mógł podłączyć piec na ekogroch. W domu z BK ciągle tylko gaz. Oczywiście co do powodów tych manewrów można gdybać ale chyba nikt nie inwestuje w dodatkowe źródła ogrzewania "dla sportu"
Koszt robocizny - za cegłę 4x drożej. Mój inwestor go akceptował, bo materiał miał darmowy i rozumiał, że o tyle dłużej buduje się z tego materiału.Owszem, można szybciej a jakże. Byli tacy przodownicy pracy których fizjonomie wieszano na budowach z opisem 300% normy...tyle że ich dzieło trzeba było pokrywać gruuuubymi warstwami tynku a znalezienie kąta prostego i pionowych ścian graniczyło z cudami wszelkimi, o problemach z osadzaniem okien czy drzwi nie wspomnę  :big grin: 
Ach..no i ten montaż w cegle o którym autor wątku pisze, że jest bezproblemowy...tyle że pod warunkiem nie trafienia w fugę  :wink:

----------


## kulibob

@Pytajnick
Dlaczego taka róznica miedzy BK  a cegłą ?? ocieplenie budynki miały  takie same. Cegłą ma większą akumulację więc i komfort powinien być lepszy.

----------


## jajmar

Budowa domu z cegły to nie jest zły pomysł, pytanie tylko dlaczego ściany grubości 38cm, w zupełności wystarczy ściana 25cm + ocieplenie.

----------


## fotohobby

> @Pytajnick
> Dlaczego taka róznica miedzy BK  a cegłą ?? ocieplenie budynki miały  takie same. Cegłą ma większą akumulację więc i komfort powinien być lepszy.


Ale lambda inna.

----------


## kulibob

@foto nie mów jak do skrajnego debila :smile:  Ocielenie ma głównie znaczenie i U nie powiano wyjść skrajnie rożne wpływając na takie zmiany w systemie ogrzewania.. Nie chce mi  się  szukać lambdy BK i Cegły i liczyć U.

Skorzystałem z jakiegoś kalkulatora i miałeś racje różnica w U to ok 0,1W/m2K

----------


## fotohobby

> Czy to znaczy, że elewacja będzie z czerwonej cegły? Jeśli tak to gorąco popieram. Najtańsza w użytkowaniu i jedna z najładniejszych powierzchni ścian domu. 
> Co do fachowców, to nic się nie martw, jeśli posiadasz odpowiednie środki.


Kompletny brak umiejetnosci czytania ze zrozumieniem...

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy to znaczy, że elewacja będzie z czerwonej cegły?





> ze ścianami nośnymi o grubości 38 cm murowanymi z ceramicznej cegły pełnej z warstwą ocieplenia z wełny mineralnej grubości 15 cm + tynk mineralny 2 cm + farba silikonowa.







> Co do fachowców, to nic się nie martw, jeśli posiadasz odpowiednie środki.


Niedawno ktos tu szukał tynkarzy do tradycyjnej elewacji. Ja szukałem ekipy do welny. Bryndza. Czy moze polecisz speców?

----------


## robos2234

> Kompletny brak umiejetnosci czytania ze zrozumieniem...


choroba XXI wieku ;P

----------


## robos2234

aż Ci skopiuje  :smile:  
"w technologii tradycyjnej ze ścianami nośnymi o grubości 38 cm murowanymi z ceramicznej cegły pełnej z warstwą ocieplenia z wełny mineralnej grubości 15 cm + tynk mineralny 2 cm + farba silikonowa."

----------


## MiśYogi

> To co pokryte styropianem prawdziwą ścianą już nie jest. Nie widać cegieł.


Tak, ale ile to kosztuje?  :Biggrin:  
Kiedyś się nie oszczędzało na pracy, bo fachowcy szukali roboty chodząc od wsi do wsi. Już nie mówimy o kosztach materiałów.
Taka ceglana ściana w środku, to może być piękna sprawa, ale do tego trzeba zrobić piękne ceglane stropy i podłogi.  :Smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Dla mnie to jest prawdziwa ściana: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7683375
> To co pokryte styropianem dla mnie prawdziwą ścianą już nie jest. Nie widać cegieł.


Na pewno marzysz o mieszkaniu w ceglanych starych domach poniemieckich z ogrzewaniem za kilkanaście tysięcy złotych rocznie niż w termosie styropianowym gdzie ogrzewanie kosztuje 1000 zł/rok...

----------


## fotohobby

@tomasis, może cytuj tekst, do którego się odnosisz. Albo zaznaczaj, komu odpowiadasz.
Póki co, to Ty pokazałeś chybione wyliczenia - porównując nakłady r-g dla ściany 25cm, zamierzając zaś budować 38cm.
Do tandemu cegła pełna + wełna mozesz sobie być przekonany, nikt Ci nie zabrania, bylebyś tylko był świadomy, o ile więcej zapłacisz.




> a a propos kosztów ogrzewania too chyba nie jesteś zbyt dobrze zorientowany, gdyż np. kotły na pellety generują niższe koszty ogrzewania niż ogrzewanie gazowe


ooo... ciekawostka - to jaka jest cena 1kWh z gazu, a jaka z pelletu ?

Co to Twoich "naturalnych" materiałów i technologii, to zapewniam Cię, że wielu moich gości w pozytywnych słowach oceniało komfort i mikroklimat domu z WM, zwłaszcza zimą.
Latem, nawet w domu z WM nikt nie zabrania otwierać okien (choć powoduje to wzrost temperatury w pomieszczeniach)
Silikat to piasek i wapn  też trudno doszukiwać się tu "nienaturalnych" materiałów.

----------


## tomasis

Też rozważałem wcześniej ścianę trójwarstwową z cegły pełnej, ale złożoność technologii, koszty tej złożoności i możliwości wielorakich błędów wykonania szczególnie warstwy osłonowej z pustką wentylacyjną zniechęciły mnie szybko.
No tak robocizna ściany 38 cm z cegły pełnej będzie 
Dla ściany gr. 38 cm:
a/ koszt materiału ściany gr. 38 cm: Porotherm 38 Profi - 7,25 zł/szt x16,3 szt/m2 = 118 zł/m2, cegła pełna w cenie 0,80 zł/szt.x140 szt/m2 = 112 zł/m2 - koszt ceramiki zbliżony, ale oczywiście przypadku cegły pełnej dochodzi koszt zaprawy 26-27 zł/m2 (0,13 m3 zaprawy na 1 m2 ściany), czyli materiałowo 23% drożej 
b/ koszt robocizny r-g/m2: Porotherm 38 Profi - 1,96 r-g/m2, cegła pełna - 3,02 r-g/m2 (z zaprawą cementowo-wapienną), 3,11 r-g/m2 (z zaprawą cementową) - na Wniosek: ściana z cegieł pełnych gr. 38 cm wymaga 60% więcej pracy i 20% kosztów większych na materiał niż z pustaków ceramicznych Porotherm 38 Profi (które mam w projekcie) - a więc zgodnie z KNR ściana grubości 38 cm z cegły jest ok. 80% droższa od ściany z pustaka szlifowanego (niecałe 2x droższa).
Tak do wykonania ścian murowanych z cegły pełnej jak i do wszystkich innych prac w budowie domu np. ociepleniowych najlepiej jakbyśmy solidnych, doświadczonych i uczciwych fachowców z czym ostatnio jest bardzo krucho ale nie tyczy się to jedynie murarzy murujących na zaprawę zwykłą ale wszystkich fachowców.

----------


## tomasis

> @tomasis, może cytuj tekst, do którego się odnosisz. Albo zaznaczaj, komu odpowiadasz.
> Póki co, to Ty pokazałeś chybione wyliczenia - porównując nakłady r-g dla ściany 25cm, zamierzając zaś budować 38cm.
> Do tandemu cegła pełna + wełna mozesz sobie być przekonany, nikt Ci nie zabrania, bylebyś tylko był świadomy, o ile więcej zapłacisz.
> 
> 
> 
> ooo... ciekawostka - to jaka jest cena 1kWh z gazu, a jaka z pelletu ?
> 
> Co to Twoich "naturalnych" materiałów i technologii, to zapewniam Cię, że wielu moich gości w pozytywnych słowach oceniało komfort i mikroklimat domu z WM, zwłaszcza zimą.
> ...


Na początek to:
Dla ściany gr. 38 cm:
a/ koszt materiału ściany gr. 38 cm: Porotherm 38 Profi - 7,25 zł/szt x16,3 szt/m2 = 118 zł/m2, cegła pełna w cenie 0,80 zł/szt.x140 szt/m2 = 112 zł/m2 - koszt ceramiki zbliżony, ale oczywiście przypadku cegły pełnej dochodzi koszt zaprawy 26-27 zł/m2 (0,13 m3 zaprawy na 1 m2 ściany), czyli materiałowo 23% drożej 
b/ koszt robocizny r-g/m2: Porotherm 38 Profi - 1,96 r-g/m2, cegła pełna - 3,02 r-g/m2 (z zaprawą cementowo-wapienną), 3,11 r-g/m2 (z zaprawą cementową) - na Wniosek: ściana z cegieł pełnych gr. 38 cm wymaga 60% więcej pracy i 20% kosztów większych na materiał niż z pustaków ceramicznych Porotherm 38 Profi (które mam w projekcie) - a więc zgodnie z KNR ściana grubości 38 cm z cegły jest ok. 80% droższa od ściany z pustaka szlifowanego (niecałe 2x droższa).
Tak do wykonania ścian murowanych z cegły pełnej jak i do wszystkich innych prac w budowie domu np. ociepleniowych najlepiej jakbyśmy solidnych, doświadczonych i uczciwych fachowców z czym ostatnio jest bardzo krucho ale nie tyczy się to jedynie murarzy murujących na zaprawę zwykłą ale wszystkich fachowców.

----------


## fotohobby

OMG.. nie musisz kopiOWac i pisac dwa razy tego samego...
Zadanie dla Ciebie - Znajdź teraz ekipe, ktora podejmie się murowania sciany 38cm z cegly pelnej wg stawek z KNR  :wink:

----------


## Regius

Musiałbyś jeszcze wziąć pod uwagę, że w przypadku domków jednorodzinnych i ścianach dwuwarstwowych przeważnie stosuje się ściany o szerokości 24 cm (lub 18 czy nawet 15 w przypadku silikatów). Te dodatkowe 14 cm muru nadrabia się 2-3 cm styropianu.
Czy mógłbyś zdradzić dlaczego chcesz robić ścianę z cegły na 38 cm a nie 25 cm? Kwestia akumulacji i izolacji akustycznej? Czy masz jakieś dodatkowe przesłanki za murem 38 cm?

----------


## fotohobby

Projektant miał taki kaprys.

----------


## MiśYogi

> ściana grubości 38 cm z cegły jest ok. 80% droższa od ściany z pustaka szlifowanego (niecałe 2x droższa).



Jak Ci to wyszło?  :Biggrin:  
Cegła ma długość 24/25 cm, ściana 38. Żeby zrobić taką ścianę, trzeba cegłę sensownie układać, to będzie kosztować, tu ważna jest nie tylko dodatkowa ilość materiału.

----------


## robos2234

zgodnie ze sztuką  :big grin:  jedna w tą druga w tą trzecia w tą stronę i tak aż do góry a i jeszcze pójdzie maaaaase zaprawy  :smile:  bo trzeba z każdej strony cegły nie wiem czy ktoś to liczył

----------


## Elfir

tomasis - nie pisałam o twoich planach tylko o romantycznym wyobrażeniu Stolarni  :big grin:

----------


## tomasis

> Brawo wszystko wiesz i masz wyliczone no to buduj jak chcesz. Tylko po co tu pytasz o opinie, masz projekt, szukasz budowlańców, jesteś zdecydowany. Twoje wyliczenia sa dla mnie zupełnie chybione, ale najważniejsze, że ty w nie wierzysz. Życze powodzenia.


Moje wyliczenia zupełnie chybione ? a na jakiej podstawie tak twierdzisz ? A co ma do tego wiara, zapewniam Cię, że jestem przekonany do wartości i słuszności budowania ścian nośnych z cegły pełnej i ocieplenia z wełny mineralnej , wystarczy mniej więcej policzyć i przeanalizować...Nie podjęłaś żadnego wysiłku aby wykazać twardą argumentacją, że moje racje są błędne i tak lekko rugasz Wykaż się wiedzą i doświadczeniem w tym konkretnym temacie podważysz czyjeś rację! Powodzenia

----------


## tomasis

> 15 cm ocieplenia (i to jeszcze wełną) przy cegle pełnej ?
> Przelicz sobie, jaki to współczynnik U...


a co styropianem aby wszystko zapociło się ? a co z kondensacją pary wodnej przy ociepleniu styropianem - materiałem de facto paroizolacyjnym ? Przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej pomysł mocno chybiony, przy wentylacji mechanicznej ocieplenie ścian zewnętrznych styropianem dopuszczalne, ale nie przy naturalnej wentylacji

----------


## tomasis

> OMG.. nie musisz kopiOWac i pisac dwa razy tego samego...
> Zadanie dla Ciebie - Znajdź teraz ekipe, ktora podejmie się murowania sciany 38cm z cegly pelnej wg stawek z KNR


Ty za to zacznij posługiwać się twardymi argumentami a nie pustosłowiem  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> Ty za to zacznij posługiwać się twardymi argumentami a nie pustosłowiem


Jakos nie zuwazylem, zebys podal koszt 1kWh z gazu i pelletu - a wlasnie to Twoje "pellet generuje nizsze koszty" to pustoslowie.
Pytajnick podal ci , jak wygladał koszt robocizny domu z cegly w stosungu do identycznego, stawianego z gazobetonu.
To sa twarde dane z zycia, a nie z tabelek KNR  :Lol:

----------


## tomasis

> Zbierz oferty, to zobaczymy czy te 80%. A paroprzepuszczalność muru to wada. Bo jak para wodna wychodzić będzie przez ściany, to w którymś miejscu się skropli zimą.
> A jeszcze jest spora szansa, że jak zbierzesz oferty na ocieplenie wełną, to zrobisz styropian. U mnie wyszło ponad 30% taniej, jak zmieniłem na styro a i ekip do wełny się naszukałem, bo mało kto chce z nią pracować. Podobnie pewnie zdziwisz się szukając ekipy do tynków zewnętrznych i cegły pełnej. Generalnie szykujesz sobie może i w teorii ciekawe rozwiązania, ale egzotyczne i budowanie, które normalnie do przyjemności nie należy, będzie drogą przez mękę. Ceny na robociznę będą zaporowe a znalezienie solidnej, doświadczonej w tej technologii ekipy będzie graniczyło z cudem (czyli dostaniesz ceny zaporowe od tych, co się na tym nie znają).
> 
> Paroprzepuszczalność jest wadą dla zwolenników tzw. termosów - a dom - termos nie jest zdrowym, naturalnym środowiskiem do mieszkania   Przy ociepleniu styropianem kondensacja pary wodnej doskonale znajdzie miejsce w Twojej ścianie, a najlepiej na styku ze styropianem. Wentylacja mechaniczna nigdy nie będzie perfekcyjna i nie zbierze Ci z domu 100% wytworzonej pary wodnej. A u mnie przy grawitacyjnej i paroprzepuszczalnych ścianach ma szansę pójść precz za ścianę dzięki wysokiej paroprzepuszczalności wełny mineralnej i tynku mineralnego. Styropian nie jest materiałem niepalnym jak wełna mineralna a to jest tak samo istotne jak paroprzepuszczalność. Poza tym wełnę mineralną lamelową można kleić na ścianę z ceramiki bez niszczenia ścian i czyli bez kołków. A co do kosztów montażu jej montażu no cóż, budując dom nie unikniemy kosztów. Koszt budowy domu pasywnego jest 30% wyzszy niż tradycyjnego ciekawe dlaczego ?  
> 
> To Świadectwo Energetyczne czy Projektowana Charakterystyka Energetyczna? Autor się pod tym podpisał? Jest na tej liście?
> 
> BTW. Wg strony Solterm obliczeniami zajmuje się Paweł, a nie widzę go na tej liście.


Mój projekt spełnia wartość EP wymaganą nowym WT - co uwidacznia projektowana charakterystyka energetyczna i mam pozwolenie na budowę i to mi wystarczy. Nie jest moim celem osiąganie jak najniższego EP, ale możliwość budowy domu w tradycyjnej naturalnej zdrowej technologii bez styropianu (i innych sztucznych nachalnych rozwiązań lansowanych przez rynek sprzedawców)  :smile:  Ta charakterystyka która posiadam pozwala mi budować dom tradycyjny z wentylacją grawitacyjną, ogrzewaniem gazowym lub na pellet i gra muzyka.

----------


## tomasis

> Jakos nie zuwazylem, zebys podal koszt 1kWh z gazu i pelletu - a wlasnie to Twoje "pellet generuje nizsze koszty" to pustoslowie.
> Pytajnick podal ci , jak wygladał koszt robocizny domu z cegly w stosungu do identycznego, stawianego z gazobetonu.
> To sa twarde dane z zycia, a nie z tabelek KNR


Koszt wytworzenia 1kWh z gazu - 012 zł/kWh, a z pelletu - 0,10 zł/kWh. 
Powinieneś wiedzieć, że kocioł na pellet jest jednym z najlepszych rozwiązań na zmniejszenie wartości EP w ramach nowych WT  :smile:  ale widzę, że nie nadążasz  :wink:  
Budowanie z gazobetonu nie interesuje mnie, nie zawracam sobie nawet tym głowy. Ceny materiałów i nakłady r-g/m2 z KNR są wystarczającym wskaźnikiem porównania kosztów. To co wyceniają nam wykonawcy i to co w finale płacimy może oczywiście odbiegać i zapewne wykazuje odchylenia od norm ale w końcu po co są normy ? Na czymś trzeba się opierać ...

----------


## tomasis

> Jakos nie zuwazylem, zebys podal koszt 1kWh z gazu i pelletu - a wlasnie to Twoje "pellet generuje nizsze koszty" to pustoslowie.
> Pytajnick podal ci , jak wygladał koszt robocizny domu z cegly w stosungu do identycznego, stawianego z gazobetonu.
> To sa twarde dane z zycia, a nie z tabelek KNR


Czas na Ciebie abyś zaczął posługiwać się danymi i liczbami bo jak na razie widzę atak pustosłowia...

----------


## tomasis

> Jak Ci to wyszło?  
> Cegła ma długość 24/25 cm, ściana 38. Żeby zrobić taką ścianę, trzeba cegłę sensownie układać, to będzie kosztować, tu ważna jest nie tylko dodatkowa ilość materiału.


Podałem dziś nakłady r-g/m2 i koszt materiału. Wystarczy przeczytać jeśli nie chce się samemu policzyć Misiu Yogi  :smile:

----------


## tomasis

> zgodnie ze sztuką  jedna w tą druga w tą trzecia w tą stronę i tak aż do góry a i jeszcze pójdzie maaaaase zaprawy  bo trzeba z każdej strony cegły nie wiem czy ktoś to liczył


a tak naprawdę to czego się czepiasz  :wink:  , jest coś takiego jak zawód murarza, czy tylko składacza klocków ?  czy przy murowaniu ścian fundamentowych nie masz z tym problemu ?  :wink:  no i może Ty coś policzysz aby zapodać konkretnie...

----------


## tomasis

> Musiałbyś jeszcze wziąć pod uwagę, że w przypadku domków jednorodzinnych i ścianach dwuwarstwowych przeważnie stosuje się ściany o szerokości 24 cm (lub 18 czy nawet 15 w przypadku silikatów). Te dodatkowe 14 cm muru nadrabia się 2-3 cm styropianu.
> Czy mógłbyś zdradzić dlaczego chcesz robić ścianę z cegły na 38 cm a nie 25 cm? Kwestia akumulacji i izolacji akustycznej? Czy masz jakieś dodatkowe przesłanki za murem 38 cm?


I to właśnie mnie dziwi dlaczego forsuje się takie wątłe ściany, szczególnie z pustaków...
A dlaczego ściany mają mieć tylko 24/25 cm i aż np. 20 cm ocieplenia ? i w dodatku byś puste w środku, nadmuchane (z wyjątkiem silikatu) - co to za ściana, wystarczy kopnąć i jesteśmy w domu  :wink: 
W starym domu mam mur 42 cm. Ściana murowana powinna byś solidna a nie "tekturowa"  :smile:  Akumulacja ciepła istotna jak najbardziej.

----------


## tomasis

> OMG.. nie musisz kopiOWac i pisac dwa razy tego samego...
> Zadanie dla Ciebie - Znajdź teraz ekipe, ktora podejmie się murowania sciany 38cm z cegly pelnej wg stawek z KNR


To ciekawsze nie mogłem przez kilka miesięcy znaleźć ekipy która chciałaby wybudować a raczej ułożyć-skleić ściany z Porotherm 38 Profi za mniej niż 1,5-2 razy stawki KNR ? nie wiesz dlaczego ?  :wink:

----------


## tomasis

> To nie jest profsjonalne wyliczenie, pieczątka nie czyni go profesjonalnym.
> Od lat wykonuje profesjonalne obliczenia zapotrzebowania na ciepło, charakterystyki energetyczne i analizy alternatywnych zródel grzewczych i jestem calkowicie pewny ze twoja charakterystyka jest błednie obliczona, mało tego przy Ep=79 kWh przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej to jawne oszustwo. To jest stempel Urzedu oznacza jedynie w owym urzedzie i praktycznie w pozostałych w całym kraju nie ma kto weryfikowac takich opracowan. Wystarczy spełnic ze strony projektanta lub audytora warunki formalne czyli uprawnienia, skladka do izby, ubezpieczenie audytora itp. Zawartoscią opracowania w urzedzie sie nikt nie przejmuje. Nie rozumiem skad taka wiara i bezgraniczne zaufanie do pieczątki projektanta i urzędu?


Ja tylko mam zamiar budować dom tradycyjny z ceramiki z wentylacją grawitacyjną i mam indywidualny projekt z projektowaną charakterystyką (EP=79) który uzyskał pozwolenie na budowę takiego domu - brakuje mi jedynie dobrego wykonawcy  :sad:  Nie będę studiował złożoności i zakresu założeń do wyliczeń energetycznych to mnie inie interesuje, tym bardziej że nie chce budować termosu  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Koszt wytworzenia 1kWh z gazu - 012 zł/kWh, a z pelletu - 0,10 zł/kWh.


Ha, ha, ha, ha...
Chłopie - doedukuj się.
Ani jedna, ani druga wartość nie jest prawidłowa. Mało tego - są fatalnie niedoszacowane
Jesteś na najlepszej drodze do tego, by zapłacić za ogrzewanie 2x więcej, niż sądzisz, że zapłacisz  :smile: 

Jeśłi tak wygląda u Ciebie "posługiwanie się danymi i liczbami" to wynajmij lepiej sprawdzonego inwestora zastępczego, bo sam rady sobie nie dasz...
 :Lol: 





> To ciekawsze nie mogłem przez kilka miesięcy znaleźć ekipy która chciałaby wybudować a raczej ułożyć-skleić ściany z Porotherm 38 Profi za mniej niż 1,5-2 razy stawki KNR ? nie wiesz dlaczego ?


Postaraj sie odpowiadać na dany post raz, a nie dwa razy w odstępie paru godzin.
Ja doskonale wiem, dlaczego i jak KNR rozjechał się z rzeczywistością.
Podaj może ile winszowały sobie te ekipy za murowanie z cegły.




> A dlaczego ściany mają mieć tylko 24/25 cm i aż np. 20 cm ocieplenia ?


20 cm to nie jest "aż". 
To standard.
"Aż" to jest 30, ale za trzy-cztery lata będzie to standard. 
Po to, aby minimalizować wydatki na ogrzewanie. 
Natomiast grubość ściany  24, czy 18cm w przypadku silikatu spełnia warunki konstrukcyjne.
A także akustyczne.

----------


## tomasis

> A od kiedy dom wentyluje sie przez sciany ??
> Wilgoć usuwa się poprzez wentylacje - niezależnie od jej typu
> No, chyba, ze wolisz, aby para wodna przenikala przez sciany i kondensowala w welnie mineralnej...


Wentylacja to dobra cyrkulacja powietrza np. grawitacyjna a para wodna bez względu na rodzaj wentylacji i tak w kilku do 8-10% idzie przez ściany i dlatego ich paroprzepuszczalność w przypadku wentylacji grawitacyjnej jest istotna, czyż nie  :wink:  ale rozumiem, że Ty te kilka procent do 10% zaizolujesz styropianem ... gratuluję  :smile: .

----------


## fotohobby

10% przez ściany ???
Niezależnie od rodzaju wentylacji i rodzamu materiału konstrukcyjnego ?
Kto Cię fizyki budowli uczył ?




> Z badań prowadzonych w polskich warunkach przez Instytut Techniki Budowlanej wynika, że w ścianach murowanych, nawet ocieplonych wełną, przez ściany przenika poniżej 3% pary wodnej zawartej w powietrzu w pomieszczeniach. Reszta jest usuwana przez wentylację. Tylko sprawna wentylacja jest w stanie zapobiec nadmiernemu zawilgoceniu pomieszczeń mieszkalnych.


https://www.budujemydom.pl/termoizol...sciana-oddycha
https://www.budujemydom.pl/sciany-i-...netrznych-domu



> Jak udowodnił specjalista w dziedzinie fizyki budowli i autorytet w branży budownictwa - profesor Jerzy Pogorzelski - prawdy w tym stwierdzeniu jest niewiele. Wykazał on, że z całego strumienia pary wodnej usuwanej z wnętrza domu przez ściany zewnętrzne przedostaje się zaledwie do 3%. A często mniej. To takie "oddychanie przez zatkany nos"... Wymiana powietrza w budynku i związane z nią usuwanie wilgoci odbywa się głównie przez sprawny system wentylacyjny, a nie przez ściany (okna z funkcją rozszczelniania zostawmy na osobny artykuł).


https://domszytynamiare.pl/pl/a/czy-sciany-oddychaja

I przede wszystkim:



> "4. Wnioski  
> 
> * Strumień pary wodnej przepływający przez ściany zewnętrzne z cegły pełnej typowego mieszkania stanowi od 0,5 do niespełna 3% całego strumienia pary wodnej usuwanej z mieszkania - to nieznaczne zróżnicowanie zależy od sprawności wentylacji (głównie) i emisji wilgoci w pomieszczeniu, a w mniejszym stopniu od rodzaju izolacji termicznej ścian oraz zawartości pary wodnej w powietrzu zewnętrznym.
> * Typowe ściany zewnętrzne nie są zatem w stanie nawet częściowo zastąpić wentylacji w funkcji usuwania pary wodnej z pomieszczeń, gdyż zyski eksploatacyjne pary wodnej są wielokrotnie większe od tej jej ilości, która w warunkach rzeczywistych może przepłynąć dyfuzyjnie przez ściany zewnętrzne mieszkania, nawet gdyby zrezygnować z ocieplania ich styropianem dla nie zwiększania ich oporu dyfuzyjnego.
> * *Nie znajduje zatem uzasadnienia podejmowanie specjalnych zabiegów, prowadzących do zapewnienia ścianom zewnętrznym jak największej paroprzepuszczalności, a zwłaszcza "zrzucanie winy" za nadmierną wilgotność w pomieszczeniach na ściany zewnętrzne, jako "nie oddychające", na przykład w wyniku ocieplenia ich styropianem.* W szczególności wyniki obliczeń nie upoważniają do formułowania specjalnych zaleceń do projektowania lub termomodernizacji budynków mieszkalnych - ukierunkowanych na zapewnienie minimalnego oporu dyfuzyjnego warstw ściany zewnętrznej i/lub ocieplenia.





> Wyniki odpowiednich obliczeń zostały przedstawione na rys. 3. Wynika z nich, że wpływ ten może być zauważalny jedynie przy niemal całkowitym braku wentylacji. *Przy krotności wymiany powietrza wynoszącej co najmniej 0,3 h-1 - różnica w wilgotności względnej powietrza między ścianami "oddychającymi" (nieocieplonymi) a "nieoddychającymi" (ocieplonymi styrop.) nie przekracza 2%, a zatem jest bez znaczenia praktycznego.* Przy stałej emisji wilgoci widać wyraźnie, że wilgotność względna w pomieszczeniu zależy nie od "oddychania" ścian lecz od efektywności wentylacji.


https://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/...cAGY-jup6.html
 :Lol: 
I co się stanie z tą parą wodną, jak opuści mur ?

----------


## tomasis

> Amen.
> 
> Praktyka budowlana  to cos innego, niź pieczątka na policzonej "na odwal" charakterystyce, czy umiejetnosc dotarcia do tabelki z wykazem nakladow pracy dla roźnych rodzajów murów...


Aleś wymyślił..., rozumiem, że przy wycenie budowy muru wykonawca nie posługuje się żadnymi normami, w tym nakładami pracy i rzuca inwestorowi kwoty "od czapy" jakie mu tylko przyjdą do głowy... Ja uważam, jednak że KNR ma jakieś podstawy rzeczywiste, ale Ty możesz mieć oczywiście inne zdanie, przecież nie operujesz żadnymi liczbami ani danymi, każdemu wolno tylko jaką to ma wartość w dyskusji ?  :wink:  Amen! 
Nie masz nic sensownego do napisania nie zaprzątaj sobie głowy moim tematem, dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## tomasis

> 10% przez ściany ???
> Niezależnie od rodzaju wentylacji i rodzamu materiału konstrukcyjnego ?
> Kto Cię fizyki budowli uczył ?
> 
> I co się stanie z tą parą wodną, jak opuści mur ?


Nie potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem... Napisałem od kilku do 10% i nie ja takie tezy stawiam, tak twierdzi literatura tematu. Ty nie wykazałeś się jak na razie żadną wiedzą, a cała para trafi do Ciebie bo masz styropian i nie powiem gdzie  :wink:

----------


## tomasis

[QUOTE=fotohobby;7683678]Ha, ha, ha, ha...
Chłopie - doedukuj się.
Ani jedna, ani druga wartość nie jest prawidłowa. Mało tego - są fatalnie niedoszacowane
Jesteś na najlepszej drodze do tego, by zapłacić za ogrzewanie 2x więcej, niż sądzisz, że zapłacisz  :smile: 

Jeśłi tak wygląda u Ciebie "posługiwanie się danymi i liczbami" to wynajmij lepiej sprawdzonego inwestora zastępczego, bo sam rady sobie nie dasz...
 :Lol: 

O prawidłowości tych wartości nie Ty decydujesz na szczęście. O moje ogrzewanie nie martw się, poza tym lubię mieć otwarte okna w domu i otwartą głowę czego i Tobie życzę  :smile: 
Jak na razie nie obaliłeś żadnych z moich liczb i danych nie podając kontrargumentów, jedyne co robisz to siejesz ferment, nie popisuj się swoją arogancją tylko zaprezentuj twarde dane i wyliczenia albo znajdź inny temat na forum.
Zajmij się raczej swoją edukacją i kulturą osobistą..., ale na to chyba już u Ciebie za późno.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem... Napisałem od kilku do 10% i nie ja takie tezy stawiam, tak twierdzi literatura tematu. Ty nie wykazałeś się jak na razie żadną wiedzą, a cała para trafi do Ciebie bo masz styropian i nie powiem gdzie


Przytoczyłem mnóstwo odnośników do artykułów, w któych pokazano, ile pary dyfunduje przez ściany.
Może przytocz swoje artykuły ?

Policzyłeś już rzeczywisty koszt uzyskania 1kWh z gazu i pelletu, czy pomóc ?

----------


## tomasis

> Przytoczyłem mnóstwo odnośników do artykułów, w któych pokazano, ile pary dyfunduje przez ściany.
> Może przytocz swoje artykuły ?
> 
> Policzyłeś już rzeczywisty koszt uzyskania 1kWh z gazu i pelletu, czy pomóc ?


Nie potrzeba te które podałem są prawidłowe i nie ja je liczyłem ale osoba z uprawnieniami. Przedstawiłem wystarczająco argumentów a Ty żadnych.

----------


## agb

> Koszt wytworzenia 1kWh z gazu - 012 zł/kWh, a z pelletu - 0,10 zł/kWh.





> Wniosek: ściana z cegieł pełnych gr. 38 cm wymaga 60% więcej pracy i 20% kosztów większych na materiał niż z pustaków ceramicznych Porotherm 38 Profi (które mam w projekcie) - a więc zgodnie z KNR ściana grubości 38 cm z cegły jest ok. 80% droższa od ściany z pustaka szlifowanego (niecałe 2x droższa).


Matematykę już opanowałeś. Z budową też Ci łatwo pójdzie.

----------


## tomasis

> Matematykę już opanowałeś. Z budową też Ci łatwo pójdzie.


Koszt wytworzenia 1kWh z gazu - 0,12 zł/kWh, a z pelletu - 0,10 zł/kWh. 
Proszę wykaż się swoją matematyką i udowodnij że KNR podaje bzdurne stawki r-g dokonasz swoich autorskich zmian w KNR  :wink: , inaczej po co piszesz...

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie potrzeba te które podałem są prawidłowe i nie ja je liczyłem ale osoba z uprawnieniami. Przedstawiłem wystarczająco argumentów a Ty żadnych.


Jakie Ty przedstawiłeś "argumenty" ??
Jeśli ktoś "z uprawnieniami" wyliczył Tobie  koszt uzyskania 1kWh z gazu na 12gr , to jego uprawnienia sa tyle warte, co samolocik z kartki A4, który dzisiaj złożył mój syn.

To TY chłopie nie przyjmujesz żadnych argumentów. 
Chcesz argument,  proszę:
Czerwiec 2018, zużycie 29m3 gazu (324kWh), zapłacono 77zł
77 / 324 = 0.24 zł/kWh

Zimą ta wartość spada do 0.2 z uwagi na większe zużycie, rocznie daje to około 0.22- 0.23 kWh

I to jest RZECZYWISTOŚĆ, a nie Twoje bzdurne dane z tabelek.
Więcej danych nt kosztów ogrzewania gazowego znajdziesz w temacie "Ile m3 gazu zużyliście w tym sezonie". Pokaż mi takiego, co osiągnął 12gr za kWh  :Lol:   :Lol: 

Koszt kWh z pelletu sobie oblicz sam, choć po dzisiejszych doświadczeniach mam wątpliwości, czy dasz radę. 
W razie czego pomogę.

----------


## tomasis

> 10% przez ściany ???
> Niezależnie od rodzaju wentylacji i rodzamu materiału konstrukcyjnego ?
> Kto Cię fizyki budowli uczył ?
> 
> 
> https://www.budujemydom.pl/termoizol...sciana-oddycha
> https://www.budujemydom.pl/sciany-i-...netrznych-domu
> 
> https://domszytynamiare.pl/pl/a/czy-sciany-oddychaja
> ...


A czy analiza profesora nie może być sporządzona na zamówienie lobby styropianowego ?  :wink:  Pan profesor wcześniej podobno głosił zgoła inną tezę... - ciekawym tej jego poprzedniej analizy  :wink:  -żonglerka założeniami dot. wartości wilgotności i temperatur może zmienić udział % ścian w dyfuzji pary wodnej. 
W innym opracowaniu zamiast max. 3% wskazuje się max. 4% , a ktoś wyliczył również 8%... I ciekawe dlaczego w domach z cegły panuje lepszy klimat i czujemy się w nich o niebo lepiej...  :smile:  A para wodna wyparuje...

----------


## tomasis

> Jakie Ty przedstawiłeś "argumenty" ??
> Jeśli ktoś "z uprawnieniami" wyliczył Tobie  koszt uzyskania 1kWh z gazu na 12gr , to jego uprawnienia sa tyle warte, co samolocik z kartki A4, który dzisiaj złożył mój syn.
> 
> To TY chłopie nie przyjmujesz żadnych argumentów. 
> Chcesz argument,  proszę:
> Czerwiec 2018, zużycie 29m3 gazu (324kWh), zapłacono 77zł
> 77 / 324 = 0.24 zł/kWh
> 
> Zimą ta wartość spada do 0.2 z uwagi na większe zużycie, rocznie daje to około 0.22- 0.23 kWh
> ...


Domu jeszcze nie wybudowałem i nie potwierdzę kosztów zrealizowanych, ale nie mogę przyjmować, że ktoś z dużym doświadczeniem i uprawnieniami kto zrobił do projektu analizę energetyczną jest idiotą tylko dlatego że Ty masz inne doświadczenia w tym temacie (może masz coś sknocone w swoim termosie) Co to znaczy bzdurne dane z tabelek ? Te dane są oparte na konkretnych założeniach jak każda analiza a Ty zamiast arogancji i pisania bzdur doucz się lepiej na temat ogrzewania kotłem na pellet bo kompletnie nie orientujesz się jak ta forma ogrzewania poprawia wartość EP i wątpię abyś poradził sobie z "pelletem" - tak przynajmniej wynika z Twojej pisaniny... , tak więc może lepiej składaj te samolociki z papieru  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Dobra - widzè, ze jajko jest mądrzejsze od kury.
No, ale zycie cie naprostuje, bedzie to troche bolesne, ale sam sie o to prosisz.
Wstapiles to watku, ktory polecalem ? Wyglada na to, ze wszyscy mamy cos sknocone, tylko Twoj domek na papierze zuzywa gaz zac12gr/kWh
Koszt kWh z pelletu juz obliczyłeś ?

Żenujacy jesteś w upartym trwaniu w swojej niewiedzy.

Co do EP, to doskonale wiem, jak obnizaja go zrodla ciepla na paliwa odnawialne - nawet głupia koza. 
Niw wiem, co jest takiego tajemniczego w kotlach na pellet, zebym mial sobie nie poradzic, w kazdym razie Ty nie radzisz sobie z kalkulatorem, wiec raczej co do Ciebie mozna mieć watpliwosci.

----------


## fotohobby

> A czy analiza profesora nie może być sporządzona na zamówienie lobby styropianowego ?  Pan profesor wcześniej podobno głosił zgoła inną tezę... - ciekawym tej jego poprzedniej analizy  -żonglerka założeniami dot. wartości wilgotności i temperatur może zmienić udział % ścian w dyfuzji pary wodnej. 
> W innym opracowaniu zamiast max. 3% wskazuje się max. 4% , a ktoś wyliczył również 8%.....  A para wodna wyparuje...


Podaj linki do artykulow, w ktorych podawal inne liczby.
Moze ktos inny zrobil to za zamowienie lobby welniarskiego ?.
 :Lol: 

To mnie rozbawilo:




> . I ciekawe dlaczego w domach z cegły panuje lepszy klimat i czujemy się w nich o niebo lepiej


Ha, ha, ha...

----------


## agb

> Koszt wytworzenia 1kWh z gazu - 0,12 zł/kWh, a z pelletu - 0,10 zł/kWh. 
> Proszę wykaż się swoją matematyką i udowodnij że KNR podaje bzdurne stawki r-g dokonasz swoich autorskich zmian w KNR , inaczej po co piszesz...


Pokaż mi gdzie wytworzę 1kWh z gazu ziemnego za 12 groszy, a ja Ci od każdego kWh odpalę 10, ba 20%. Ok? Bo narazie to mamy radosną twórczość niby popartą KNR. Pokaż chociaż screena z KNR. 

Nie wiem co mam Ci udowadniać. Taryfa jest na stronie PGNiG. Jak potrafisz czytać i masz obok kogoś kto potrafi liczyć, to przekonasz się ile kosztuje 1kWh z gazu.

----------


## katka

Nie rozumiem całej tej dyskusji. 
*tomasis* wszyscy tu chcą cię uchronić przed horrendalnymi wydatkami, chcą dla ciebie dobrze a ty udowadniasz swoje. Przecież to nie my wtrąciliśmy się w dziennik twojej budowy i usilnie namawiamy cię do zmiany. To ty założyłeś ten wątek, czyli jakieś wątpliwości były, ale liczyłeś tylko na utrzymanie cię w słuszności twojej decyzji. Ludzie tu piszący mają doświadczenie ty żadnego. Ty bazujesz na tabelkach oderwanych od rzeczywistości. Ty naiwnie myślisz, że budowlaniec patrzy na KNR żeby wycenić ci robotę. Chłopie teraz stawki dyktuje rynek i są one z kosmosu a nie z KNR  :wink: . 
Przykład twoich wyliczeń dlaczego uważam, że są do niczego:
Cegła pełna 0,80 zł to cena netto (jedna z naj niższych) i taką liczyłeś, ok.
Zaś cenę Porotherm 38 Profi - 7,25 zł/szt nie wiem skąd wziąłeś, pierwszy lepszy przykład (na pewno znajdzie się taniej) – 5,48 zł (https://www.artbud.pl/pl/p/Pustak-Po...mm-zlszt/24172). Teraz to sobie policz już tak ładnie nie wygląda. 
I tak mogła bym w nieskończoność, ale nie chce mi się marnować czasu, bo nie widzę w tym sensu. 

Jak czytam te bzdury co piszesz to tylko mam ubaw. Jeszcze raz powodzenia, nie z sarkazmem szczerze, bo jak nikt nie chciałby ci pomóc to nie pisałby tu. A przyda ci się dużo tego powodzenia, bo ciężko widzę tą budowę. 

PS. Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałam, projekt masz na ściany Porotherm 38 Profi? Na to masz i inne wyliczenia i pozwolenie?

----------


## tomasis

> Dobra - widzè, ze jajko jest mądrzejsze od kury.
> No, ale zycie cie naprostuje, bedzie to troche bolesne, ale sam sie o to prosisz.
> Wstapiles to watku, ktory polecalem ? Wyglada na to, ze wszyscy mamy cos sknocone, tylko Twoj domek na papierze zuzywa gaz zac12gr/kWh
> Koszt kWh z pelletu juz obliczyłeś ?
> 
> Żenujacy jesteś w upartym trwaniu w swojej niewiedzy.
> 
> Co do EP, to doskonale wiem, jak obnizaja go zrodla ciepla na paliwa odnawialne - nawet głupia koza. 
> Niw wiem, co jest takiego tajemniczego w kotlach na pellet, zebym mial sobie nie poradzic, w kazdym razie Ty nie radzisz sobie z kalkulatorem, wiec raczej co do Ciebie mozna mieć watpliwosci.


Ty nie posiadasz wiedzy a jedynie jak leming łykasz wszystko co z zamysłem jest forsowane przez dzisiejsze nieciekawe trendy w budownictwie - więcej styropianu  :wink:  już nie szklane domy a domy ze styropianu, ohyda  :smile: . Mnie wystarczy wiedza nt. budynków z ceramiki najzdrowszych i bogatych swoją tradycją.  
Kalkulator jest jedynie prostym narzędziem istotniejsze co wprowadzamy do obliczeń i z jakich źródeł i jak korzystamy, na ile wiarygodne jest to co przyjmujemy za pewnik. Ty przyjąłeś brak paroprzepuszczalności, życie w termosie z nienaturalną sztuczną wentylacją  (sztuczne środowisko), to Twój wybór ja stronię od takiego nienaturalnego środowiska, tak jak od ubrań nie przepuszczających powietrza  :wink:  Więcej świeżego powietrza w domu i miły chłód w ścianach z cegły pełnej przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej to z całą pewnością lepsze warunki niż pocenie się w suszarni pod styropianem  :smile:  Wystarczy mi tych mechanicznych wentylacji i klimatyzacji w korporacji w domu chcę mieć tradycyjnie i naturalnie. Sztuczne klimaty pozostawiam lemingom...  
Oczywiście w kotłach nic tajemniczego nie ma ale Ty masz z tym jakiś niezrozumiały problem tak jak i  tradycyjnymi domami z cegły one są po prostu najlepsze. Termosy nie są naturalnym środowiskiem człowieka, ależ życzę powodzenia w termosie - ja bym w takim czymś nie mieszkał nawet za dopłatą  :smile:    Jedyne z czym się zgodzę to ściany z silikatów jednakże musiały by być nieco szersze przynajmniej 30 cm, bo ściana nośna grubości 18 cm plus styropian 20 cm to bieda ściana - mieszkasz jakby w magazynku, gratuluję, niezły dziwoląg  :wink:   Zbytnie oszczędności prowadzą do karykatury domu, co zapewne się Tobie udało  :smile:

----------


## tomasis

> Podaj linki do artykulow, w ktorych podawal inne liczby.
> Moze ktos inny zrobil to za zamowienie lobby welniarskiego ?.
> 
> 
> To mnie rozbawilo:
> 
> 
> Ha, ha, ha...


Każde lobby ma swoje interesy i dba o właściwe analizy i przekaz aby interes się kręcił - może kiedyś się ockniesz, ale jak na razie diagnozuję mocną lemingozę  :wink:  
Jesteś impregnowany przez styropian i sztuczny obieg powietrza - nie ma sensu z Tobą dalej dyskutować  :wink:  i jeszcze jedna uwaga: arogancją nie uzupełnisz swoich deficytów. Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Ty nie posiadasz wiedzy a jedynie jak leming łykasz wszystko co z zamysłem jest forsowane przez dzisiejsze nieciekawe trendy w budownictwie - więcej styropianu  już nie szklane domy a domy ze styropianu, ohyda . Mnie wystarczy wiedza nt. budynków z ceramiki najzdrowszych i bogatych swoją tradycją.  
> Kalkulator jest jedynie prostym narzędziem istotniejsze co wprowadzamy do obliczeń i z jakich źródeł i jak korzystamy, na ile wiarygodne jest to co przyjmujemy za pewnik. Ty przyjąłeś brak paroprzepuszczalności, życie w termosie z nienaturalną sztuczną wentylacją  (sztuczne środowisko), to Twój wybór ja stronię od takiego nienaturalnego środowiska, tak jak od ubrań nie przepuszczających powietrza  Więcej świeżego powietrza w domu i miły chłód w ścianach z cegły pełnej przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej to z całą pewnością lepsze warunki niż pocenie się w suszarni pod styropianem  Wystarczy mi tych mechanicznych wentylacji i klimatyzacji w korporacji w domu chcę mieć tradycyjnie i naturalnie. Sztuczne klimaty pozostawiam lemingom...  
> Oczywiście w kotłach nic tajemniczego nie ma ale Ty masz z tym jakiś niezrozumiały problem tak jak i  tradycyjnymi domami z cegły one są po prostu najlepsze. Termosy nie są naturalnym środowiskiem człowieka, ależ życzę powodzenia w termosie - ja bym w takim czymś nie mieszkał nawet za dopłatą    Jedyne z czym się zgodzę to ściany z silikatów jednakże musiały by być nieco szersze przynajmniej 30 cm, bo ściana nośna grubości 18 cm plus styropian 20 cm to bieda ściana - mieszkasz jakby w magazynku, gratuluję, niezły dziwoląg   Zbytnie oszczędności prowadzą do karykatury domu, co zapewne się Tobie udało



Jakby głupota potafiła latać, to na wakacje nie musiałbyś kupować biletu lotniczego.

Twój poziom wiedzy o budownictwie jest żenująco niski, a prymitywne wycieczki w kierunku mojego domu pozostawię bez komentarza.
Sciana z silikatu 30cm ??

Ha, ha, ha - po kiego czorta ?
O mikroklimat mojego domu się nie martw - już pisałem, że spora część moich gości doceniła to, jak na niego wpływa sprawna i w pełni kontrolowalna wentylacja.

PS: Jak tam z kosztem 1kWh z pelletu ? Udało Ci się przez to przebrnąć ?

----------


## fotohobby

> Każde lobby ma swoje interesy i dba o właściwe analizy i przekaz aby interes się kręcił - może kiedyś się ockniesz, ale jak na razie diagnozuję mocną lemingozę  
> Jesteś impregnowany przez styropian i sztuczny obieg powietrza - nie ma sensu z Tobą dalej dyskutować  i jeszcze jedna uwaga: arogancją nie uzupełnisz swoich deficytów. Powodzenia


Naturalnym środowiskiem człowieka są drzewa i jaskinie - Ty mniej więcej na tym poziomie się zatrzymałeś.

----------


## katka

*tomasis*
Ależ nikt ci nie broni budować się jak chcesz. Są tacy co budują ze słomy, z gliny, sama mam dom bez grama styropianu na ścianach, ba powiem więcej bez grama wełny również (to jest dopiero syf, wolałabym styropian). Ale nikogo nie przekonuje, że tak się domy buduje i to jest lepsze a reszta mieszka w jakiś sztucznych slumsach, nie. Przyjmij, że dziś się buduje inaczej, cieplej, oszczędniej, nie tylko dla siebie, ale i dla środowiska. Nie obrażaj innych tylko dlatego, że mają inne zdanie niż ty. 
I zastanów się, "jak wszyscy mówią ci, że jesteś pijany to może usiądź"  :wink: .

----------


## przemo1

_tomasis_, szczerze mówiąc, to z tym "nienaturalnym" środowiskiem przy WM to raczej przesada - mógłbyś to jakoś rozwinąć? Sam posiadam działającą WG, ale aż tak (raczej wcale)  to nie czuję wyższości nad WM, żeby twierdzić, że jest nienaturalnym.

----------


## tomasis

> Nie rozumiem całej tej dyskusji. 
> *tomasis* wszyscy tu chcą cię uchronić przed horrendalnymi wydatkami, chcą dla ciebie dobrze a ty udowadniasz swoje. Przecież to nie my wtrąciliśmy się w dziennik twojej budowy i usilnie namawiamy cię do zmiany. To ty założyłeś ten wątek, czyli jakieś wątpliwości były, ale liczyłeś tylko na utrzymanie cię w słuszności twojej decyzji. Ludzie tu piszący mają doświadczenie ty żadnego. Ty bazujesz na tabelkach oderwanych od rzeczywistości. Ty naiwnie myślisz, że budowlaniec patrzy na KNR żeby wycenić ci robotę. Chłopie teraz stawki dyktuje rynek i są one z kosmosu a nie z KNR . 
> Przykład twoich wyliczeń dlaczego uważam, że są do niczego:
> Cegła pełna 0,80 zł to cena netto (jedna z naj niższych) i taką liczyłeś, ok.
> Zaś cenę Porotherm 38 Profi - 7,25 zł/szt nie wiem skąd wziąłeś, pierwszy lepszy przykład (na pewno znajdzie się taniej) – 5,48 zł (https://www.artbud.pl/pl/p/Pustak-Po...mm-zlszt/24172). Teraz to sobie policz już tak ładnie nie wygląda. 
> I tak mogła bym w nieskończoność, ale nie chce mi się marnować czasu, bo nie widzę w tym sensu. 
> 
> Jak czytam te bzdury co piszesz to tylko mam ubaw. Jeszcze raz powodzenia, nie z sarkazmem szczerze, bo jak nikt nie chciałby ci pomóc to nie pisałby tu. A przyda ci się dużo tego powodzenia, bo ciężko widzę tą budowę. 
> 
> PS. Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałam, projekt masz na ściany Porotherm 38 Profi? Na to masz i inne wyliczenia i pozwolenie?



Obawiam się, że nie masz racji. Oszczędności w kosztach nie są podstawowym i jedynym kryterium budowy domu. Nie każdy buduje jak najtaniej i byle jak i nie każdy ma zamiar mieszkać w termosie ze styropianu ze sztucznym obiegiem powietrza. A są tacy dla których ważniejszy jest naturalny klimat domu i tradycja itp. a koszty są istotnym ale nie kluczowym kryterium. 
Pomijanie KNR to ignorancja, głupota - wszystkie kosztorysy opierają się na KNR czyż nie ? To że budowa weryfikuje nasze kosztorysy to oczywiste ale punkt oparcia jest niezbędny, poza tym jak dyskutować jeśli nie mamy punktu odniesienia ? W ten sposób wszystko można sprowadzić do absurdu.
Kolejna mądrala twierdzi, że stawki dyktuje rynek - wielkie mi odkrycie  :smile:  i co z tego ? bez względu na ceny za m2 nakłady pracy pozostają te same zgodne z KNR. KNR podaje nakłady pracy r-g/m2 a nie stawki w zł/m2 - pisząc o robociźnie odnosiłem się nakładów pracy - myślenie nie boli  :wink:  
Ceny każdej technologii stawiania ścian nośnych dyktowane są przez rynek i są bardzo wysokie - to wszyscy wiemy i tego nie neguję (nie dotyczy to przecież tylko ścian z cegły pełnej) - co to w ogóle za zarzut ? Nie twierdziłem, że ceny są zgodne z KNR, ale rozumiem, że towarzystwo rozgoryczone procesem budowlanym i poniesionymi kosztami musi kogoś obrzucić błotem a najlepiej zwolennika technologii których nie wybrało i nie rozumie, no cóż nie każdy sprzyja dzisiejszym komercyjnym trendom w budownictwie dalekim od tradycyjnych technologii murowanych - a propos nazwa tego portalu powinna być jak najszybciej zmieniona z "murator" na zgodną z tym co się tutaj promuje, a nie promuje się przecież domów murowanych (klejenie ścian to nie murowanie...)
Cena Porotherm 38 Profi prosto od producenta Wienergerger (cena aktualna z lipca), cena cegły pełnej prosto z polskiej cegielni (cena cegły również może podlegać negocjacjom) - kolejny zarzut nietrafiony, tym bardziej, zakładając szczyt budowlany danego okresu - jaki skład budowlany jest zainteresowany sprzedażą poniżej cen producenta, biorąc pod uwagę braki w magazynach  :wink: 
I kto wypisuje bzdury ?  :smile:  "Nie sądźcie abyście nie byli sadzeni"  :wink: 
Żaden projekt nie nakłada na inwestora trzymania się w 100% materiałów i technologii - inwestor ma dowolność w pewnych granicach. Ścianę z Porothermu można zamienić na inny materiał (cegłę, Ytong) tym bardziej jeśli zaprojektowane fundamenty na to pozwalają i nie potrzeba do tego zmiany pozwolenia na budowę.
Zastanów się raczej co sama wypisujesz i jaka jest tego jakość. 
Na Twoje doświadczenia budowlane jak i niektórych komentujących tutaj składają się również liczne błędne decyzje...i warto mieć otwarta głowę aby nie łykać jak pelikan tego co dyktują i podpowiadają nam wszelkiej maści komercyjni doradcy, wykonawcy i sprzedawcy.  
To fakt, że korzyść z tego forum jest znikoma, nieuzasadniona krytyka murowanego domu przez niektórych frustratów budowlanych, nie potrafiących czytać ze zrozumieniem i prezentujących mierny zakres i poziom nie rusza mnie, tym bardziej, że nikt nie przedstawił przekonującego mnie sensownego argumentu przeciw budowie domu z cegły pełnej.
Ciekaw byłem jak Ci którzy zbudowali podchodzą do klasycznej i tradycyjnej budowy ukształtowanej przez wieki ale chyba szkoda mojego czasu bo lemingoza zagościła wśród budujących termosy na dobre. 
Utwierdza to w przekonaniu, że za psucie rynku budowlanego w Polsce odpowiadają przede wszystkim sami inwestorzy bez wizji, zazwyczaj wyzbyci dobrodziejstwa tradycji.
Tobie życzę powodzenia i oczywiście nie trać więcej czasu na dyskusję o klasycznej tradycyjnej budowie, której jak wielu nie czujesz.

----------


## tomasis

> Podaj linki do artykulow, w ktorych podawal inne liczby.
> Moze ktos inny zrobil to za zamowienie lobby welniarskiego ?.
> 
> 
> To mnie rozbawilo:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, ha, ha...


Widać styropian ze sztuczną wentylacją poczynił już dużo spustoszenie... może zamień na wełnę mineralną, wywal te wentylatory i otwieraj częściej okna  :wink: 
Zamiast paszkwilanckich wypocin spod styropianu może podesłałbyś w raz z innymi sfrustrowanymi mądralami z termosów jakieś konkrety w postaci namiarów na dobre ekipy murarskie które potrafią murować ściany (nie lepić) ?  :wink:

----------


## tomasis

> _tomasis_, szczerze mówiąc, to z tym "nienaturalnym" środowiskiem przy WM to raczej przesada - mógłbyś to jakoś rozwinąć? Sam posiadam działającą WG, ale aż tak to nie czuję wyższości nad WM.


Ja w pomieszczeniach wentylowanych mechanicznie po jakimś czasie czuję brak świeżego powietrza, dostaję wypieków na gębie i bańka mi puchnie - namiastkę tego możemy również otrzymać w autobusach komunikacji miejskiej zasilonych w klimatyzację - człowiek czuje dopiero naturalny komfort po otworzeniu okna (oczywiście mądrale dbają aby żadne nie dało się otworzyć...)  - nic nie zastąpi naturalnego przewiewu. Tak więc albo lodówka albo termos, a ja lubię oddychać świeżym powietrzem a nie "przestałym" nawet kosztem temperatury. Ale co kto lubi... Z własnej autopsji twierdzę, że klimatycznego chłodu murów z cegły i świeżego powietrza z otwartego okna i nawiewników nie otrzyma się w wystarczającym zakresie w domach na styropianie z mechaniczną wentylacją.

----------


## katka

> Tobie życzę powodzenia i oczywiście nie trać więcej czasu na dyskusję o klasycznej tradycyjnej budowie, której jak wielu nie czujesz.


Dziękuje za życzenia. No niestety trace czas, bo takiego ubawu dawno nie miałam  :wink: .

----------


## przemo1

> Ja w pomieszczeniach wentylowanych mechanicznie po jakimś czasie czuję brak świeżego powietrza, dostaję wypieków na gębie i bańka mi puchnie - namiastkę tego możemy również otrzymać w autobusach komunikacji miejskiej zasilonych w klimatyzację - człowiek czuje dopiero naturalny komfort po otworzeniu okna (oczywiście mądrale dbają aby żadne nie dało się otworzyć...)  - nic nie zastąpi naturalnego przewiewu. Tak więc albo lodówka albo termos, a ja lubię oddychać świeżym powietrzem a nie "przestałym" nawet kosztem temperatury. Ale co kto lubi... Z własnej autopsji twierdzę, że klimatycznego chłodu murów z cegły i świeżego powietrza z otwartego okna i nawiewników nie otrzyma się w wystarczającym zakresie w domach na styropianie z mechaniczną wentylacją.


Trochę chaotycznie odpisujesz - klimatyzacja to jedno a wentylacja mechaniczna to drugie. Pytałem o WM i jej "nienaturalność".

----------


## fotohobby

> Widać styropian ze sztuczną wentylacją poczynił już dużo spustoszenie... może zamień na wełnę mineralną, wywal te wentylatory i otwieraj częściej okna 
> Zamiast paszkwilanckich wypocin spod styropianu może podesłałbyś w raz z innymi sfrustrowanymi mądralami z termosów jakieś konkrety w postaci namiarów na dobre ekipy murarskie które potrafią murować ściany (nie lepić) ?


Ja znalazłem ekipę, jestem z jakości prac zadowolony. Ty pół roku nie potrafisz...
Wełny mineralnej mam w domu całe 5 cm nad celulozą i dobrze, że nie więcej - syf to straszny i te związki chemiczne w lepiszczu....

No nic - buduj zdrowia życzę. Tylko się najpierw doedukuj, abyś choć koszty oszacować potrafił.
Pytajnick podał ci, o ile większa w stosunku do BK była robocizna w domu, któy budował z cegły.
Katka zwróciła ci uwagę, że zawyżyłeś cenę Porothermu (pewnie,żeby różnica do cegły nie wyszła taka, jak tu pisano)
Od siebie dodam, że Leier 38 jest po 4,80  zł..
Jeśłi uważasz, że hurtownie kupują materiały budowlane po cenach producenta, dostępnych na www, to znowu "błysnąłeś" swoją kompletną ignorancją i nieznajomością rynku budowlanego. 
Ja zaś musiałem sprostować Twoje nieprawdziwe dane, odnośnie kosztów ogrzewania gazem i pelletem (bo nie jesteś w stanie sam sobie tego obliczyć)

Dyletanctwo, aż kłuje w oczy, no i ta arogancja...
I niczym nieuzasadniona wiara w wyższość gliny nad np porotyzowaną gliną, albo piaskiem i wapnem...
Ach - tradycyjne domy z ceramiki nie były ocieplane materiałem zawierającym formaldehyd - to tak nawiasem mówiąc.

----------


## fotohobby

> Dziękuje za życzenia. No niestety trace czas, *bo takiego ubawu dawno nie miałam* .



Czyli nie tracisz czasu, bo @tomasis wprowadził pewien rodzaj przaśnej rozrywki  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja w pomieszczeniach wentylowanych mechanicznie po jakimś czasie czuję brak świeżego powietrza, dostaję wypieków na gębie i bańka mi puchnie - namiastkę tego możemy również otrzymać w autobusach komunikacji miejskiej zasilonych w klimatyzację - człowiek czuje dopiero naturalny komfort po otworzeniu okna (oczywiście mądrale dbają aby żadne nie dało się otworzyć...)  - nic nie zastąpi naturalnego przewiewu. Tak więc albo lodówka albo termos, a ja lubię oddychać świeżym powietrzem a nie "przestałym" nawet kosztem temperatury.


"Przestałe" powietrze przy wymianie 1/3 - 1/2  kubatury na godzinę ? 
Ty wiesz o czym piszesz ?

Ty mylisz klimatyzację (obieg zamknięty z wszystkimi tego konsekwencjami - m.in grzyb przy braku konserwacji) z WM ?
Czytaj, czytaj, czytaj...
Bo masz straszne braki  :sad:

----------


## robos2234

> Ja w pomieszczeniach wentylowanych mechanicznie po jakimś czasie czuję brak świeżego powietrza, dostaję wypieków na gębie i bańka mi puchnie - namiastkę tego możemy również otrzymać w autobusach komunikacji miejskiej zasilonych w klimatyzację - człowiek czuje dopiero naturalny komfort po otworzeniu okna (oczywiście mądrale dbają aby żadne nie dało się otworzyć...)  - nic nie zastąpi naturalnego przewiewu. Tak więc albo lodówka albo termos, a ja lubię oddychać świeżym powietrzem a nie "przestałym" nawet kosztem temperatury. Ale co kto lubi... Z własnej autopsji twierdzę, że klimatycznego chłodu murów z cegły i świeżego powietrza z otwartego okna i nawiewników nie otrzyma się w wystarczającym zakresie w domach na styropianie z mechaniczną wentylacją.


Widocznie jeszcze nie dotarłeś do procesu wiedzy o wentylacji mechanicznej, a jak masz wypieki na twarzy to idź do lekaza
Jeżeli zaś chodzi o budowanie z pełnej cegły nie dostaniesz tutaj dużo informacji bo nikt z niej nie buduje
Dużo jeżdżę i nie widziałem żeby ktoś budował dom z pełnej cegły co nie znaczy ze jest to zły pomysl pewnie jakbym miał z 5 baniek na koncie to tez bym budowal pełnej cegły

Firma ktora budowala mi dom ostatni z cegły pelnej murowali jakies 12lat temu szukaj firm które juz sa długo na rynku na pewno będzie tam odpowiednia osoba ktora jeszcze budowala z pełnej cegły, ale czy sie tego podejmą hm nie wiem teraz sie buduje szybko i następna budowa wiec pewnie wlicza w wycenę odpowiedni czas pracy noszenia cegieł mieszanka zaprawy noszenia zaprawy itp

----------


## katka

> Czyli nie tracisz czasu, bo @tomasis wprowadził pewien rodzaj przaśnej rozrywki


W sumie racja  :smile: .

----------


## agb

> Zaś cenę Porotherm 38 Profi - 7,25 zł/szt nie wiem skąd wziąłeś, pierwszy lepszy przykład (na pewno znajdzie się taniej) – 5,48 zł (https://www.artbud.pl/pl/p/Pustak-Po...mm-zlszt/24172). Teraz to sobie policz już tak ładnie nie wygląda.


Ten sklep ma też Silkę E24 po 4,33 brutto. Tylko zadzwoń i dowiedz się za ile będzie u Ciebie na placu budowy.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ten sklep ma też Silkę E24 po 4,33 brutto. Tylko zadzwoń i dowiedz się za ile będzie u Ciebie na placu budowy.


Ale to tyczy każdego materiału. 
A akurat transport cegły pełnej i silikatów kosztuje najwięcej
Tu jest cena bezpośrednio z cegielni, a chyba w Zielonce też go robią ?
https://allegro.pl/cegla-max-pustak-...417124226.html

----------


## tomasis

> Trochę chaotycznie odpisujesz - klimatyzacja to jedno a wentylacja mechaniczna to drugie. Pytałem o WM i jej "Nie naturalność".


Wentylacja mechaniczna wykorzystuje rekuperator jak również i klimatyzator - obieg wciąż pozostaje szczelnie zamknięty (okna pozamykane)

----------


## tomasis

> W sumie racja .


Zawsze warto się nawzajem pocieszyć, szczególnie jeśli nie ma się przekonywujących argumentów  :wink:  Gratuluję  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Wentylacja mechaniczna wykorzystuje rekuperator jak również i klimatyzator - obieg wciąż pozostaje szczelnie zamknięty (okna pozamykane)


Po raz kolejny stwierdzam, że nie wiesz, o czym piszesz.
Ucz się, ucz....

Rekuperacja to jak najbardziej obieg otwarty - w ciągu godziny wtłacza ustaloną ilość świeżego ZEWNĘTRZNEGO powietrza,   równą np 1/3, 1/2, albo i 1/1 kubatury pomieszczeń.
Taka sama ilość WILGOTNEGO, zużytego powietrza jest usuwana poza dom.
Do tego w zimie odzyskuje ciepło z ciepłego, zużytego powietrza.

Przecież to są podstawy....  :sad:

----------


## tomasis

[QUOTE=fotohobby;7683729]Podaj linki do artykulow, w ktorych podawal inne liczby.
Moze ktos inny zrobil to za zamowienie lobby welniarskiego ?.
 :Lol: 
Na razie trzymaj ten link wg. którego wielkość strumienia pary wodnej dyfundującej przez każdą ze ścian mieści się w granicy 5-7 % http://www.bogumilabytnar.pl/blog/oddychanie-scian/  jesteśmy już blisko 8%, mądralo  :wink:

----------


## agb

> Ale to tyczy każdego materiału. 
> A akurat transport cegły pełnej i silikatów kosztuje najwięcej
> Tu jest cena bezpośrednio z cegielni, a chyba w Zielonce też go robią ?
> https://allegro.pl/cegla-max-pustak-...417124226.html


I co z tego, że robią? Już z takimi sprzedawcami rozmawiałem. "No tak, cena z allegro, to najniższa możliwa, ale zakład na drugim końcu kraju. Z najbliższego cena wyższa".

----------


## fotohobby

[QUOTE=tomasis;7683977]


> Podaj linki do artykulow, w ktorych podawal inne liczby.
> Moze ktos inny zrobil to za zamowienie lobby welniarskiego ?.
> 
> Na razie trzymaj ten link wg. którego wielkość strumienia pary wodnej dyfundującej przez każdą ze ścian mieści się w granicy 5-7 % http://www.bogumilabytnar.pl/blog/oddychanie-scian/  jesteśmy już blisko 8%, mądralo


A gdzie te Twoje "do 10%" ??
Oooo, świetny link. Pozwolę sobie podkreślić:




> W każdym dla trzech przypadków zbadano wielkość strumienia pary wodnej jaki dyfunduje (przenika) przez ścianę. Okazało się, że wielkość strumienia pary wodnej dyfundującej przez każdą ze ścian mieści się w granicy 5-7 % (*bez względu na to czy jest ocieplona styropianem czy nie*) całkowitej ilości pary wodnej jaka jest wytwarzana w lokalu mieszkalnym. Pozostała ilość pary wodnej powinna zostać usunięta przez sprawnie działającą wentylację grawitacyjną lub mechaniczną. Niestety tak się nie dzieje. *Nie spotkałem się jeszcze, aby w lokalach mieszkalnych działała sprawnie wentylacja (zwłaszcza grawitacyjna)*. W takich przypadkach następuje wzrost wilgotności względnej powietrza w pomieszczeniach, rozwój grzybów pleśniowych na wewnętrznej powierzchni ścian zewnętrznych, a użytkownicy zapadają na różnego typu schorzenia. *Oczywiście całą winą obarczony jest styropian*….


Ha, ha - myśłisz, że cegła i wełna Cię uchronią przed syndromem chorego budynku ?
Nie - tylko wentylacja ma na to wpływ. To ona odprowadza 95% pary wodnej i ona ma być wydajna
Poza tym, jak ktoś ma ściany z materiału o mniejszej paroprzepuszczalnośći (silikat), to ta ilość będzie mniejsza, prawda ?
Jak ktoś sie kisi w 60% wilgotnośći względnej zimą, to może mu 7% pary wodnej ucieka przez ściany. Ale jeśłi ktoś to kontroluje i ma 40%ww  to ta wartość jest mniejsza. prawda ?

Czysta fizyka. Dlatego napisałem, że wartość dyfuzji zależy od warunków i materiału.
A nawet tego jakimi farbami i ile razy malowany był tynk wewnętrzny. Każda warstwa zmniejsza dyfuzję pary.

----------


## fotohobby

> I co z tego, że robią? Już z takimi sprzedawcami rozmawiałem. "No tak, cena z allegro, to najniższa możliwa, ale zakład na drugim końcu kraju. Z najbliższego cena wyższa".


Być może. Ja miałem silikaty z hurtowni droższe o 10% od allegro.
Dlatego nie było sensu sie łaszczyć na kilkaset zł.
Ale Arturo72 kupował z allegro i cenę miał dobrą (wliczając transport). Więc może nie wszyscy prezentują powyższe podejście.

----------


## agb

Tak czy inaczej, to co podaliście to ceny loco.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja w pomieszczeniach wentylowanych mechanicznie po jakimś czasie czuję brak świeżego powietrza, dostaję wypieków na gębie i bańka mi puchnie


Jak wychodzisz na zewnątrz, to też? Potrzebujesz kiszonego powietrza, żeby nie mieć wypieków?

Czy może przyczyna wypieków jest inna?

----------


## przemo1

> Wentylacja mechaniczna wykorzystuje rekuperator jak również i klimatyzator - obieg wciąż pozostaje szczelnie zamknięty (okna pozamykane)


Wentylacja nie wykorzystuje klimatyzatora - to dwie różne instalacje. Rekuperacja także jest osobną (wcale nie konieczną) funkcjonalnością WM. Zostaw klimatyzację i rekuperację na boku - pisz o wentylacji bo ponownie chaos wprowadzasz do wypowiedzi.
Jeśli obieg wentylacji  jest wg Ciebie "szczelnie zamknięty", to co i jak wentyluje? Do czego w układzie wentylacji wg Ciebie służy czerpnia, wyrzutnia i kratki wentylacyjne/anemostaty?
Napisałeś o pozamykanych oknach przy WM - czy wiesz, że wentylacja grawitacyjna także może działać przy ciągle zamkniętych oknach/drzwiach (nawet stałych szkleniach) w całym domu? Mało tego - WM nie wyklucza otwierania okien.

Czym w zakresie kierunku przepływu i "szczelności" różni się np wentylacja mechaniczna wywiewna od wentylacji grawitacyjnej z poniższego, przykładowego schematu:


Rozwiń proszę swoje przekonania w tym temacie (zostawiając klimę i reku na boku, jako niezależne od wentylacji funkcjonalności).

----------


## tomasis

[QUOTE=tomasis;7683977]


> Podaj linki do artykulow, w ktorych podawal inne liczby.
> Moze ktos inny zrobil to za zamowienie lobby welniarskiego ?.
> 
> Na razie trzymaj ten link wg. którego wielkość strumienia pary wodnej dyfundującej przez każdą ze ścian mieści się w granicy 5-7 % http://www.bogumilabytnar.pl/blog/oddychanie-scian/  jesteśmy już blisko 8%, mądralo


A propos styropianowego lobby i artykułu cytowanego przez Ciebie prof.:
- tenże prof. również twierdzi że ściana zbudowana z muru i wełny posiada możliwość oddychania zaledwie 7% choć oczywiście ten procent udział bagatelizuje (a więc nie 3% tylko 7%)
- i coś extra dla Ciebie: "stosowanie styropianu na ścianach to świetna rzecz , jeśli pragnie się budować chłodnie na jabłka z atmosferą kontrolowaną , bo tam , zależy nam na odcięciu całego przepływu i powietrza i tlenu i dwutlenku węgla i azotu, zarówno z komory na zewnątrz jak i z zewnątrz do komory i zastosowanie styropianu w tym miejscu jest idealnym rozwiązaniem, ale ZASTOSOWANIE STYROPIANU NA ŚCIANĘ DOMU TO GŁUPOTA TAKA SAMA JAK DOCIEPLANIE BUDYNKU OD ŚRODKA. 
Poczytaj bo warto: https://moj.dom.pl/forum-budowlane/t...go/view/page/2

----------


## tomasis

> Po raz kolejny stwierdzam, że nie wiesz, o czym piszesz.
> Ucz się, ucz....
> 
> Rekuperacja to jak najbardziej obieg otwarty - w ciągu godziny wtłacza ustaloną ilość świeżego ZEWNĘTRZNEGO powietrza,   równą np 1/3, 1/2, albo i 1/1 kubatury pomieszczeń.
> Taka sama ilość WILGOTNEGO, zużytego powietrza jest usuwana poza dom.
> Do tego w zimie odzyskuje ciepło z ciepłego, zużytego powietrza.
> 
> Przecież to są podstawy....


Sto razy przytaczanie tejże formuły z muratora:  "Nowoczesna wentylacja mechaniczna wykorzystująca między innymi rekuperator oraz klimatyzator nie tylko zapewni stały dopływ świeżego powietrza, ale też zadba o dobre samopoczucie i odpowiednią temperaturę w domu." nie przekona mnie do jej instalacji  :smile:  Czy oni tam w muratorze też są niedouczeni ?
To są podstawy dla leminga -łykaj te nowinki ile tylko chcesz mnie to co najwyżej śmieszy  :wink:  
Tej nauki o wentylacji mechanicznej i wykładów na jej temat mam po dziurki w nosie, ale nie interesuje mnie zupełnie to badziewie..., każdy ma swój konik Panie styropianowy w sztucznym obiegu  :wink:  
Ta..., wrzutnia, wyrzutnia, nawiewowa, wywiewna, rekuperator, możliwość odłączenia klimatyzacji, brak nawiewników w oknach, reżim okna otwierania okien, hałas przez 24h, koszty instalacji serwis i tym podobne niepotrzebne pierdoły, a mostków cieplnych i tak całkowicie nie wyeliminujemy ale pełnej skuteczności i wykorzystanie tego ustrojstwa, monitorowanie skuteczność tego w praktyce, a po co mi ten ból głowy - już to przechodziłem w fazie projektowania, projektant miał bzika na tym punkcie i męczył tygodniami żeby wcisnąć to w projekcie (kolejny miłośnik pasywnych termosów)- już mi bokiem wychodziło to nachalne wciskanie, zbędnego w tradycyjnym domu dziadostwa - dobrze wykonana wentylacja grawitacyjna, okna z nawiewnikami i otwieranie okien wystarczy do życia w tradycyjnym domu parterowym o pow. 100 m2  :wink:  Jak dal mnie rzecz zupełnie zbędna i mecząca rodząca konieczność ciągłego serwisu a i błędy wykonania i wadliwość...

----------


## tomasis

> Wentylacja nie wykorzystuje klimatyzatora - to dwie różne instalacje. Rekuperacja także jest osobną (wcale nie konieczną) funkcjonalnością WM. Zostaw klimatyzację i rekuperację na boku - pisz o wentylacji bo ponownie chaos wprowadzasz do wypowiedzi.
> Jeśli obieg wentylacji  jest wg Ciebie "szczelnie zamknięty", to co i jak wentyluje? Do czego w układzie wentylacji wg Ciebie służy czerpnia, wyrzutnia i kratki wentylacyjne/anemostaty?
> Napisałeś o pozamykanych oknach przy WM - czy wiesz, że wentylacja grawitacyjna także może działać przy ciągle zamkniętych oknach/drzwiach (nawet stałych szkleniach) w całym domu? Mało tego - WM nie wyklucza otwierania okien.
> 
> Czym w zakresie kierunku przepływu i "szczelności" różni się np wentylacja mechaniczna wywiewna od wentylacji grawitacyjnej z poniższego, przykładowego schematu:
> Załącznik 416031
> 
> Rozwiń proszę swoje przekonania w tym temacie (zostawiając klimę i reku na boku, jako niezależne od wentylacji funkcjonalności).


Mnie nie interesuje tak prosta wentylacja ani wykorzystująca rekuperator i klimatyzator. Wentylacja naturalna dobrze wykonana z oknami z nawiewnikami gdzie można bezkarnie otwierać okna tworząc przeciągi  :wink:  jest tym czego chce w swoim domu. Po co mi ten wynalazek de facto bagaż na łbie...

----------


## Kaizen

> Wentylacja naturalna dobrze wykonana z oknami z nawiewnikami gdzie można bezkarnie otwierać okna tworząc przeciągi


Mam teraz wentylację grawitacyjną. Super wykonaną - komin od mojej kratki ma ponad 35m. I działa super. Normalnie gwizd... W zimie.
W tej chwili mam pootwierane okna i powietrze stoi. Aż się chce włączyć klimę.
Przy krótszym kominie (a przecież nikt w domu nie ma 35m) będzie jeszcze słabsza wymiana.

Naprawdę ciężko znaleźć osobę zadowoloną z wentylacji grawitacyjnej w upały. Z wentylacji mechanicznej zadowolenie zależy tylko od umiejętności regulacji wydajności. Chcesz - wieje. Chcesz - ledwo się rusza. Ty decydujesz - nie wiatr i temperatury.

----------


## przemo1

> Mnie nie interesuje tak prosta wentylacja ani wykorzystująca rekuperator i klimatyzator. Wentylacja naturalna dobrze wykonana z oknami z nawiewnikami gdzie można bezkarnie otwierać okna tworząc przeciągi  jest tym czego chce w swoim domu. Po co mi ten wynalazek de facto bagaż na łbie...


No widzisz - i można. Trzeba było tak od razu napisać, a nie snuć teorie spiskowe o " szczelności "itp. Po prostu tak robisz bo tak chcesz i nic innego Cię nie interesuje.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomasis

> No widzisz - i można. Trzeba było tak od razu napisać, a nie snuć teorie spiskowe o " szczelności "itp. Po prostu tak robisz bo tak chcesz i nic innego Cię nie interesuje.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Oczywiście, ale chyba można wyrazić pogląd, że sztuczny jak dla mnie "klimat" wytwarzany przez wentylację mechaniczną w domach termosach czy autobusach termosach  :wink:  nie odpowiada i że lepszy jest przyjemny chłód domu z cegły pełnej z wentylacją grawitacyjną  :wink:   W końcu taki będę budował.

----------


## fotohobby

[QUOTE=tomasis;7684034]


> A propos styropianowego lobby i artykułu cytowanego przez Ciebie prof.:
> - tenże prof. również twierdzi że ściana zbudowana z muru i wełny posiada możliwość oddychania zaledwie 7% choć oczywiście ten procent udział bagatelizuje (a więc nie 3% tylko 7%)
> - i coś extra dla Ciebie: "stosowanie styropianu na ścianach to świetna rzecz , jeśli pragnie się budować chłodnie na jabłka z atmosferą kontrolowaną , bo tam , zależy nam na odcięciu całego przepływu i powietrza i tlenu i dwutlenku węgla i azotu, zarówno z komory na zewnątrz jak i z zewnątrz do komory i zastosowanie styropianu w tym miejscu jest idealnym rozwiązaniem, ale ZASTOSOWANIE STYROPIANU NA ŚCIANĘ DOMU TO GŁUPOTA TAKA SAMA JAK DOCIEPLANIE BUDYNKU OD ŚRODKA. 
> Poczytaj bo warto: https://moj.dom.pl/forum-budowlane/t...go/view/page/2


Wszystko  fajnie, tylko to wątek tyczący domów szkieletowych, drewnianych.
Sama nazwa wątku o tym mówi. Fakt, że takie domy butwieją, jelii dopuści się do migracji pary przez ściany.
Ale zaskoczę Cię jeszcze bardziej - pod ściankami z GK te domy mają folię, paroizolację, właśnie po to, by nie dopuścić do migracji pary wodnej z wewnątrz na zewnątrz ściany. Idealnie jest, kiedy ten dom odprowadza 100% pary wodnej przez wentylację.
I proszę - znowu nauczyłem Cię czegoś nowego.

----------


## tomasis

> Mam teraz wentylację grawitacyjną. Super wykonaną - komin od mojej kratki ma ponad 35m. I działa super. Normalnie gwizd... W zimie.
> W tej chwili mam pootwierane okna i powietrze stoi. Aż się chce włączyć klimę.
> Przy krótszym kominie (a przecież nikt w domu nie ma 35m) będzie jeszcze słabsza wymiana.
> 
> Naprawdę ciężko znaleźć osobę zadowoloną z wentylacji grawitacyjnej w upały. Z wentylacji mechanicznej zadowolenie zależy tylko od umiejętności regulacji wydajności. Chcesz - wieje. Chcesz - ledwo się rusza. Ty decydujesz - nie wiatr i temperatury.


Ja obecnie mam możliwość zamieszkiwania od czasu do czasu w takim domu z cegły z wentylacja grawitacyjną i panuje tam przyjemny chłód przy otwartych oknach. Także nie narzekam.

----------


## fotohobby

> Sto razy przytaczanie tejże formuły z muratora:  "Nowoczesna wentylacja mechaniczna wykorzystująca między innymi rekuperator oraz klimatyzator nie tylko zapewni stały dopływ świeżego powietrza, ale też zadba o dobre samopoczucie i odpowiednią temperaturę w domu." nie przekona mnie do jej instalacji  Czy oni tam w muratorze też są niedouczeni ?
> To są podstawy dla leminga -łykaj te nowinki ile tylko chcesz mnie to co najwyżej śmieszy  
> Tej nauki o wentylacji mechanicznej i wykładów na jej temat mam po dziurki w nosie, ale nie interesuje mnie zupełnie to badziewie..., każdy ma swój konik Panie styropianowy w sztucznym obiegu  
> Ta..., wrzutnia, wyrzutnia, nawiewowa, wywiewna, rekuperator, możliwość odłączenia klimatyzacji, brak nawiewników w oknach, reżim okna otwierania okien, hałas przez 24h, koszty instalacji serwis i tym podobne niepotrzebne pierdoły, a mostków cieplnych i tak całkowicie nie wyeliminujemy ale pełnej skuteczności i wykorzystanie tego ustrojstwa, monitorowanie skuteczność tego w praktyce, a po co mi ten ból głowy - już to przechodziłem w fazie projektowania, projektant miał bzika na tym punkcie i męczył tygodniami żeby wcisnąć to w projekcie (kolejny miłośnik pasywnych termosów)- już mi bokiem wychodziło to nachalne wciskanie, zbędnego w tradycyjnym domu dziadostwa - dobrze wykonana wentylacja grawitacyjna, okna z nawiewnikami i otwieranie okien wystarczy do życia w tradycyjnym domu parterowym o pow. 100 m2  Jak dal mnie rzecz zupełnie zbędna i mecząca rodząca konieczność ciągłego serwisu a i błędy wykonania i wadliwość...


Cóż za bełkot nieuka....
Mam WM, mam rekuperator, nie ma tam klimatyzacji.
Układ jest otwarty.

Tyle osób Ci to tłumaczy, a Ty dalej swoje...
Na obsługę WM przeznaczam 15 minut co 2 miesiące.
Okna mogę sobie zawsze otworzyć....

Ciekawe, jak Ci WG zadziała, kiedy na zewnątrz będzie cieplej, niż wewnątrz domu i bezwietrznie...

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja obecnie mam możliwość zamieszkiwania od czasu do czasu w takim domu z cegły z wentylacja grawitacyjną i panuje tam przyjemny chłód przy otwartych oknach. Także nie narzekam.


A ile masz CO i CO2, PM, TVOC itd? Piszę o wentylacji - Ty o ogrzewaniu/chłodzeniu.

No i właśnie - nie wolałbyś zatrzymać trochę syfu, który jest za oknem na filtrach i tego wyprodukowanego w domu na zewnątrz? Ja bardzo  :smile: 
W zimie mam syf bo nie mam jak przefiltrować tego co wylatuje z kominów (za to mogę tego zaciągać do woli), a latem nie chce mi zaciągnąć względnie czystego powietrza z zewnątrz i wywalić tego, co się produkuje w domu.

----------


## fotohobby

NIE !! Syf jest naturalny !
 :Lol:

----------


## tomasis

[QUOTE=fotohobby;7684070]


> Wszystko  fajnie, tylko to wątek tyczący domów szkieletowych, drewnianych.
> Sama nazwa wątku o tym mówi. Fakt, że takie domy butwieją, jelii dopuści się do migracji pary przez ściany.
> Ale zaskoczę Cię jeszcze bardziej - pod ściankami z GK te domy mają folię, paroizolację, właśnie po to, by nie dopuścić do migracji pary wodnej z wewnątrz na zewnątrz ściany. Idealnie jest, kiedy ten dom odprowadza 100% pary wodnej przez wentylację.
> I proszę - znowu nauczyłem Cię czegoś nowego.


Ale wnioski odnośnie izolacji styropianem dotyczą ścian zewnętrznych w ogóle a nie wyłącznie ścian szkieletowych co w połączeniu z zarzutami wobec prof. odnośnie braku wpływu rodzaju materiału izolacyjnego i kontekstu lobby styropianowego tworząc całość ma jednoznaczny wydźwięk niestety. 
No właśnie nie masz szans aby nawet najlepsza wentylacja mechaniczna wyprowadziła Ci z domu w 100% całą parę wodną, no chyba że jeszcze masz taką nadzieję, ja na Twoim miejscu od czasu do czasu monitorowałbym grzyby pleśniowe na styku styropian i ściana nośna i nie piszę tego przez złośliwość choć na to sobie zasłużyłeś niewybrednym tonem komentarzy  :wink:  Jak widzisz niedouczony inwestor w Twoim mniemaniu któremu sugerowałeś inwestora zastępczego daje Ci szkołę  :wink:  
Temat postu to dom tradycyjny o ścianach z cegły pełnej - mile widziany pozytywny przekaz nawet krytyczny a nie frustracja oponentów  :wink:  
Nie masz nic do wniesienia w temacie domu o cegłach pełnych odpuść i nie pisz więcej. Swoje frustracje realizuj poza moimi postami. Wypad!

----------


## tomasis

> Cóż za bełkot nieuka....
> Mam WM, mam rekuperator, nie ma tam klimatyzacji.
> Układ jest otwarty.
> 
> Tyle osób Ci to tłumaczy, a Ty dalej swoje...
> Na obsługę WM przeznaczam 15 minut co 2 miesiące.
> Okna mogę sobie zawsze otworzyć....
> 
> Ciekawe, jak Ci WG zadziała, kiedy na zewnątrz będzie cieplej, niż wewnątrz domu i bezwietrznie...


Mam już dość Twoim chamskich komentarzy, masz chyba wąski horyzont umysłowy... Nie komentuj więcej mojego tematu. Mam swój pogląd na temat klimatyzacji bez / z rekuperacją czy klimatyzacją i mam do tego  prawo. Zbieraj lepiej grzyby pleśniowe z pomiędzy swojego styropianu  a ściany bo ta wspaniała wentylacja mechaniczna nie wyciągnie Ci ich stamtąd sama nie ma takiej fizycznej możliwości  :smile:  jesteś wybitnym ignorantem łykającym korporacyjna papkę Powodzenia.

----------


## Kaizen

> NIE !! Syf jest naturalny !


Taki suchar z przedszkola i się przypomniał, jak Pan Hrabia puścił gazy:
_- Hrabino, wolałbym, żeby to zostało między nami.
- A ja wolałabym, panie Hrabio, żeby się rozeszło._

Teraz mam wewnątrz "gazów Hrabiego" "ciut" więcej, niż za oknem. A nie jadłem grochówki, nic nie paliłem od kilku godzin (z 5 godzin temu ostanio odpalona kuchenka gazowa) i okna otwarte  :wink: 

Wewnątrz:


Na zewnatrz:

----------


## tomasis

> Jak wychodzisz na zewnątrz, to też? Potrzebujesz kiszonego powietrza, żeby nie mieć wypieków?
> 
> Czy może przyczyna wypieków jest inna?


Słabe to  :wink:  masz jakiś deficyt czy defekt czy po porostu słoma wyłazi ...?  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Mam już dość Twoim chamskich komentarzy, masz chyba wąski horyzont umysłowy... Nie komentuj więcej mojego tematu. Mam swój pogląd na temat klimatyzacji bez / z rekuperacją czy klimatyzacją i mam do tego  prawo. Zbieraj lepiej grzyby pleśniowe z pomiędzy swojego styropianu  a ściany bo ta wspaniała wentylacja mechaniczna nie wyciągnie Ci ich stamtąd sama nie ma takiej fizycznej możliwości  jesteś wybitnym ignorantem łykającym korporacyjna papkę Powodzenia.


Wąski horyzont umysłowy, czy raczej więdzę mniejszą, niż szczątkowa to Ty tu prezentujesz.
Ja tylko prostuję Twoje banialuki - jak nieprzyzwoicie zaniżony koszt kWh z gazu, czy rekuperację połączoną z klimatyzacją, tworzącą obieg zamknięty  :smile: 

Ty łykasz chwytliwe teksty sprzed dekady o "oddychających ścianach"...
Oczywiście,  masz do tego prawo, natomiast nie wiem, po co wtryniasz w swoje wypowiedzi teksty o zawilgoconych temosach, skoro brak Ci doświadczenia w tym temacie...

----------


## tomasis

> A ile masz CO i CO2, PM, TVOC itd? Piszę o wentylacji - Ty o ogrzewaniu/chłodzeniu.
> 
> No i właśnie - nie wolałbyś zatrzymać trochę syfu, który jest za oknem na filtrach i tego wyprodukowanego w domu na zewnątrz? Ja bardzo 
> W zimie mam syf bo nie mam jak przefiltrować tego co wylatuje z kominów (za to mogę tego zaciągać do woli), a latem nie chce mi zaciągnąć względnie czystego powietrza z zewnątrz i wywalić tego, co się produkuje w domu.


To radź sobie chłopie  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> No właśnie nie masz szans aby nawet najlepsza wentylacja mechaniczna wyprowadziła Ci z domu w 100% całą parę wodną


A chciałbyś tego? Ja bym wolał wentylację, co mi odzyska wilgoć i zawróci do domu. Niechaj wilgotność zostanie wewnątrz w okolicach 50%. Ja lubię trochę więcej, inni trochę mniej.
Co do izolowanego muru - przy styropianie nie ma problemu, bo punkt rosy jest w styropianie, a tam para wodna nie dotrze. Więc nie ma problemu skraplania, grzyba, gnicia.
Przy wełnie gdzie nastąpi punkt rosy? Czy może para po drodze przez mur znika?

----------


## Kaizen

> To radź sobie chłopie


Odpowiesz na pytanie? Czy chowasz głowę w piasek, i nie mając wiedzy ani mierników będziesz twierdził, że masz super powietrze?

----------


## fotohobby

[QUOTE=tomasis;7684084]


> Ale wnioski odnośnie izolacji styropianem dotyczą ścian zewnętrznych w ogóle a nie wyłącznie ścian szkieletowych co w połączeniu z zarzutami wobec prof. odnośnie braku wpływu rodzaju materiału izolacyjnego i kontekstu lobby styropianowego tworząc całość ma jednoznaczny wydźwięk niestety. 
> No właśnie nie masz szans aby nawet najlepsza wentylacja mechaniczna wyprowadziła Ci z domu w 100% całą parę wodną, no chyba że jeszcze masz taką nadzieję, ja na Twoim miejscu od czasu do czasu monitorowałbym grzyby pleśniowe na styku styropian i ściana nośna i nie piszę tego przez złośliwość choć na to sobie zasłużyłeś niewybrednym tonem komentarzy  Jak widzisz nawet niedouczony inwestor w Twoim mniemaniu któremu sugerowałeś inwestora zastępczego może Ci zaserwować jakąś naukę nawet linkiem  
> Temat postu to dom tradycyjny o ścianach z cegły pełnej - mile widziany pozytywny przekaz nawet krytyczny a nie frustracja oponentów  
> A więc można rzeczowo i spokojnie


Chłopie - jakim linkiem ?
Nieznanego szerzej gościa z forum, sprzed siedmiu lat ?
OK, zawsze znajdowali się niedouczeni "prorocy" wieszczący katastrofy.
Może ten Pan przez te kilka lat nauczył się czegoś nowego, może w miał w końcu okazję spoglądnoąć, co się dzieje pod styropianem w dobrze wentylowanym domu ?
Czas idzie do przodu, zabobony zostają z tyłu - choć od czasy do czasu znajduje się ktoś, kto je odkopuje...

Jeśli potrafisz obsłużyć program typu u-wert, to sprawdź z łaski swojej, gdzie skondensuje para wodna przy ścianie silikat 18cm+20cm styropianu, a gdzie w ścianie 38cm cegły pełnej+15cm wełny

Możesz się zdziwić.

----------


## Kaizen

> słabe to  masz jakiś deficyt czy defekt czy po porostu słoma wyłazi ...?


plonk

----------


## przemo1

> Oczywiście, ale chyba można wyrazić pogląd, że sztuczny jak dla mnie "klimat" wytwarzany przez wentylację mechaniczną w domach termosach czy autobusach termosach  nie odpowiada i że lepszy jest przyjemny chłód domu z cegły pełnej z wentylacją grawitacyjną   W końcu taki będę budował.


Oczywiście, że można taki pogląd wyrazić, tylko nie ma co snuć niepopartych niczym teorii o wadach WM.

----------


## maaszak

> - ile musi schnąć taka ściana - może jakieś konkrety w końcu ? przecież nie schnie miesiącami ... może wystarczy miesiąc ? - może jakiś konkret ?


Pierwsze z brzegu porównanie z yutuba po amatorsku https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu5Ms3kuoIw




> Tak więc mur z cegły pełnej jest co najwyżej 80% (niecałe 2 razy) droższy niż mur z silikatu a nie 3-4 razy (!) - taki wzrost kosztu robocizny jestem w stanie zaakceptować dla zdrowej i prawdziwie naturalnej i tradycyjnej solidnej technologii


Silikat jest nawet bardziej naturalny, bo np. nie przechodzi obróbki termicznej takiej jak cegła  :wink:  I tak nic nie przebije gliny suszonej na słońcu...
Tradycyjna cegła to fajny, wdzięczny materiał. Ale ja będę stawiał z silikatu 18cm... wąska działka i każdy cm się liczy. Mógłbym betonowy monolit w styropianowym szalunku, ale gorsza akustyka no i mniej naturalnie. Oczywiście WM, bo po co mi WG skoro w zimie i tak muszę ją zatykać aby w moim własnym mieszkaniu nie gryzły mnie w oczy wyziewy z cudzych kominów.
Różne potrzeby... i możliwości.




> Dla mnie to jest prawdziwa ściana: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7683375


A dla mnie prawdziwa ściana to element konstrukcyjny. W podanym linku zdjęcie jest niewyraźne, więc trudno zawyrokować czy to faktycznie ściana czy tylko droga dekoracja, jak nie przymierzając gipsowe imitacje drewnianych okładzin tak modne ostatnimi czasy na domach.




> Powinieneś wiedzieć, że kocioł na pellet jest jednym z najlepszych rozwiązań na zmniejszenie wartości EP w ramach nowych WT


EP to tylko zapis w "excelu". Wychodzi, że dymiący (z budynku wykorzystania) pellet jest lepszy niż bezemisyjny (z budynku wykorzystania) prąd. Taka "logika" tabelek.




> 20 cm to nie jest "aż".
> To standard.
> "Aż" to jest 30, ale za trzy-cztery lata będzie to standard.


To zależy od rachunku ekonomicznego. Różnica powyżej 20cm w izolacyjności nie jest już tak odczuwalna, więc nie wiem o ile musiałby wzrosnąć ceny za energię / spaść ceny za styropian, żeby 30cm stało się powszechnym standardem. Owszem, można budować dom pasywny, ale to już też zupełnie inne podejście do całego budynku pod względem technologicznym i użytkowym, więc nie sądzę, żeby zrobił się z tego powszechny trend.

----------


## fotohobby

> To zależy od rachunku ekonomicznego. Różnica powyżej 20cm w izolacyjności nie jest już tak odczuwalna, więc nie wiem o ile musiałby wzrosnąć ceny za energię / spaść ceny za styropian, żeby 30cm stało się powszechnym standardem. Owszem, można budować dom pasywny, ale to już też zupełnie inne podejście do całego budynku pod względem technologicznym i użytkowym, więc nie sądzę, żeby zrobił się z tego powszechny trend.


Czasy sie zmieniaja. Kiedyś twierdzono, w wszystko, co powyzej 10cm to nieuzasadniony wydatek. 
Nawet w 2013 20cm bylo jeszcze ewenementem, a dzisiaj w kazdym DB widzę tyle, jak nie 25.

----------


## tomasis

> Wentylacja nie wykorzystuje klimatyzatora - to dwie różne instalacje. Rekuperacja także jest osobną (wcale nie konieczną) funkcjonalnością WM. Zostaw klimatyzację i rekuperację na boku - pisz o wentylacji bo ponownie chaos wprowadzasz do wypowiedzi.
> Jeśli obieg wentylacji  jest wg Ciebie "szczelnie zamknięty", to co i jak wentyluje? Do czego w układzie wentylacji wg Ciebie służy czerpnia, wyrzutnia i kratki wentylacyjne/anemostaty?
> Napisałeś o pozamykanych oknach przy WM - czy wiesz, że wentylacja grawitacyjna także może działać przy ciągle zamkniętych oknach/drzwiach (nawet stałych szkleniach) w całym domu? Mało tego - WM nie wyklucza otwierania okien.
> 
> Czym w zakresie kierunku przepływu i "szczelności" różni się np wentylacja mechaniczna wywiewna od wentylacji grawitacyjnej z poniższego, przykładowego schematu:
> Załącznik 416031
> 
> Rozwiń proszę swoje przekonania w tym temacie (zostawiając klimę i reku na boku, jako niezależne od wentylacji funkcjonalności).



Wentylacja mechaniczna to generalnie suche i ciepłe powietrze, które powoduje wiele dolegliwości: podrażnia śluzówkę górnych dróg oddechowych i utrudnia oddychanie, może prowadzić w konsekwencji do obniżonej odporności na infekcje i gorszej pracy systemu immunologicznego, wysusza również skórę, co prowadzi do szybszego starzenia się jej, może zwiększać podatność na infekcje ,suche powietrze zwiększa też dolegliwości z powodu kataru, nie wpływa dobrze także na meble - na drewnianych meblach mogą pojawić się pęknięcia, a papierowe przedmioty stają się bardziej kruche i łamliwe itd.
Szczelne okna i drzwi uniemożliwiają naturalną wentylację, najistotniejsze jest częste (!) wietrzenie mieszkania i okna z nawiewnikami z funkcją rozszczelnienia (a więc ciągły szeroki naturalny napływ świeżego powietrza z okien a nie wymuszony i skanalizowany z czerpni). Oczywiście bez wspomagania wentylacji mechanicznej nawilżaczami nie ma mowy o utrzymaniu właściwej wilgotności powietrza! 
Koszty instalacji i serwisu, robota przy monitorowaniu i obsłudze całego tego systemu itd. a wszystko po to aby sztucznie dojść do tego co zapewnić ma dobrze wykonana wentylacja grawitacyjna i otwieranie okien z nawiewnikami i funkcją rozszczelnienia  :smile:  I tak żadna wentylacja w tym mechaniczna nie zapewni idealnej cyrkulacji powietrza pomieszczeń (m.in. mostków cieplnych w ścianach nie wyeliminujemy, wady wykonania i osprzętu itp.) i 100% wyprowadzenia z nich pary wodnej.
Tyle zachodu, kosztów i bieżącej roboty tylko po to aby pod pozorem rzekomo idealnej cyrkulacji powietrza zadowolić producentów i sprzedawców  :smile:  
A nie lepiej po prostu otwierać często okna i mieć w nich nawiewniki i funkcję rozszczelnienia oraz czyścić okresowo kanały wentylacji naturalnej  :smile:  
Pogoń, dążenie do stworzenia warunków bytowych lepszych niż oferuje nam przyroda, jałowych warunków inkubatora  :wink:  - to lemingoza  :wink:  
Naturalne środowisko człowieka (pomijając zanieczyszczenia wynikłe z działalności człowieka) to otwarte okna a nie oddychanie przez rurę czerpni z filtrem - dom nie inkubator  :wink:

----------


## przemo1

A nie przeszkadza Ci, że grawitacja nie zawsze działa w ciągu roku (wiem, bo mam)? Są przecież okresy (miesiące) "martwe" kiedy ciąg ustaje. Wtedy tak naprawdę nie masz wentylacji (nie licząc przeciągu).

----------


## Regius

> Wentylacja mechaniczna to generalnie suche i ciepłe powietrze, które powoduje wiele dolegliwości: podrażnia śluzówkę górnych dróg oddechowych i utrudnia oddychanie, może prowadzić w konsekwencji do obniżonej odporności na infekcje i gorszej pracy systemu immunologicznego, wysusza również skórę, co prowadzi do szybszego starzenia się jej, może zwiększać podatność na infekcje ,suche powietrze zwiększa też dolegliwości z powodu kataru, nie wpływa dobrze także na meble - na drewnianych meblach mogą pojawić się pęknięcia, a papierowe przedmioty stają się bardziej kruche i łamliwe itd.
> Szczelne okna i drzwi uniemożliwiają naturalną wentylację, najistotniejsze jest częste (!) wietrzenie mieszkania i okna z nawiewnikami z funkcją rozszczelnienia (a więc ciągły szeroki naturalny napływ świeżego powietrza z okien a nie wymuszony i skanalizowany z czerpni). Oczywiście bez wspomagania wentylacji mechanicznej nawilżaczami nie ma mowy o utrzymaniu właściwej wilgotności powietrza!


To ostatnio też się zmieniło, kiedy wymienniki entalpiczne oparte o membrany Du Pont weszły do powszechnego użytku (sam taki nabyłem ... podzielę się uwagami / pomiarami jak dokończę centralę i uruchomię cały system).

----------


## fotohobby

> Wentylacja mechaniczna to generalnie suche i ciepłe powietrze, które powoduje wiele dolegliwości: podrażnia śluzówkę górnych dróg oddechowych i utrudnia oddychanie, może prowadzić w konsekwencji do obniżonej odporności na infekcje i gorszej pracy systemu immunologicznego, wysusza również skórę, co prowadzi do szybszego starzenia się jej, może zwiększać podatność na infekcje ,suche powietrze zwiększa też dolegliwości z powodu kataru, nie wpływa dobrze także na meble - na drewnianych meblach mogą pojawić się pęknięcia, a papierowe przedmioty stają się bardziej kruche i łamliwe itd.
> *
> Oczywiście bez wspomagania wentylacji mechanicznej nawilżaczami nie ma mowy o utrzymaniu właściwej wilgotności powietrza! 
> *


Co za bzduuuura....
WM nawiewa powietrze dokladnie Z TAKĄ SAMĄ ZAWARTOSCIA PARY WODNEJ, co wentylacja grawitacyjna.
Bo jest to dokładnie TO SAMO powietrze.
WM przecież tej pary wodnej nie kradnie, ani nie podbiera.

To, ze zimą w domach z WG jest wyższy poziom wilgoci wzglednej plynie do tego, ze uzytkownicy przymykaja nawiewniki, kratki, w efekcie czego naplywa mniej swieżego, suchego, zimowego powietrza. Za to wiecej jest ppm CO2, TVOC

Ja mam ustawiany wydatek powietrza, tak, ze w domu zimą ma 40-45% 
Jakbym podkrecił obroty rekuperatora mialbym 30%, jakbym je obnizył to 55%
Pełna dowolność. 
Mozna też uzyc wymiennika entalpicznego, który odzyskuje wilgoc.

No, ale mozna tez powielac mity i zabobony na forach....

----------


## maaszak

> Mnie nie interesuje tak prosta wentylacja ani wykorzystująca rekuperator i klimatyzator.


Ciekawe... bo ja mam tak, że mnie nie interesuje np. budowa silnika, więc nie będę udowadniał, że chłodnica i turbosprężarka to funkcjonalnie część tego samego układu.




> Czasy sie zmieniaja. Kiedyś twierdzono, w wszystko, co powyzej 10cm to nieuzasadniony wydatek.
> Nawet w 2013 20cm bylo jeszcze ewenementem, a dzisiaj w kazdym DB widzę tyle, jak nie 25.


Ale dołożenie kilku centymetrów do 10cm styropianu daje dużo większą różnicę na przenikalności niż dołożenie tych samych kilku cm do 20.




> Wentylacja mechaniczna to generalnie suche i ciepłe powietrze


No tak, taka jest właśnie rola rekuperatora by powietrze napływające z dworu wstępnie ogrzać powietrzem, które jest wyrzucane z domu, np. z -2 do 16C. Powietrze w obu kierunkach nie ma ze sobą kontaktu, nie ma w tym żadnej magii, centrale wentylacyjne widziałem i macałem, proste jak budowa cepa, żadne wykłady nie są potrzebne.
Natomiast sama WM bez rekuperatora ogrzeje wpadające powietrze bardziej niż WG wyłącznie o tyle, o ile dłuższe są przewody wyntylacyjne od kanału komina w WG, czyli o wartość zaniedbywalną.
Niestety, w wielu miejscach nie da siię pominąć zanieczyszczenia wynikłego z działalności człowieka. Albo gryzące wyziewy z kominów innych domów (nie dość, że ten syf wdychamy to jeszcze za te wyziewy płacimy z własnej kieszeni otwierając często okna i wywalając w kosmos większość tego ciepła co sobie za ciężkie pieniądze naprodukowaliśmy) albo filtry. Cena postępu.
Swoją drogą, nie widzę różnicy między powietrzem przeciskającym się przez wymiennik rekuperatora i ustalone kanały WM, a powietrzem wciskającym się do domu każdą możliwą szczeliną nie tylko przez wywiewniki czy rozszczelnione okna... uszczelki nie są szczelne, widać ile się w okół nich gromadzi pyłu.

----------


## Nurek_

> Szczelne okna i drzwi uniemożliwiają naturalną wentylację, najistotniejsze jest częste (!) wietrzenie mieszkania i okna z nawiewnikami z funkcją rozszczelnienia (a więc ciągły szeroki naturalny napływ świeżego powietrza z okien a nie wymuszony i skanalizowany z czerpni).


Bzdura goni bzdurę....
Wytłumacz czym różni się "naturalny" napływ powietrza z okien od tego z czerpni? Przecież to dokładnie to samo powietrze, tylko dostaje się do domu inną drogą. Różnica jest taka, że przy WM możemy sobie ilość tego powietrza dozować. A przy WM nikt nie zabrania otworzyć okna...

----------


## Elfir

A jak ma się w domu rosliny, to jak wygląda wilgotność? A jak się ma akwarium? A jak się suszy pranie na sznurkach?

----------


## Elfir

> Ja tylko mam zamiar budować dom tradycyjny z ceramiki z wentylacją grawitacyjną i mam indywidualny projekt z projektowaną charakterystyką (EP=79) który uzyskał pozwolenie na budowę takiego domu - brakuje mi jedynie dobrego wykonawcy  Nie będę studiował złożoności i zakresu założeń do wyliczeń energetycznych to mnie inie interesuje, tym bardziej że nie chce budować termosu


Ok, a czego szukasz w takim razie na forum? Wykonawcy? Bo ta dyskusja nie ma sensu - ty nie chcesz opinii o swoim pomyśle, a tylko takie odpowiedzi dostajesz. Niepotrzebnie obie strony się nakręcają.
Jesteś przekonany do budownictwa skrajnie tradycyjnego, odstającego od ekologicznych trendów zmniejszania w nowych domach zapotrzebowania na energię do minimum, by jak najmniej obciążać środowisko systemem grzewczym. Dlatego trudno znaleźć ci jakiś wspólny język z użytkownikami na forum, które w zasadzie nowymi trendami i minimalizacją energii stoi.

----------


## marcin_5

> Bzdura goni bzdurę....
> Wytłumacz czym różni się "naturalny" napływ powietrza z okien od tego z czerpni? Przecież to dokładnie to samo powietrze, tylko dostaje się do domu inną drogą. Różnica jest taka, że przy WM możemy sobie ilość tego powietrza dozować. A przy WM nikt nie zabrania otworzyć okna...


Dokładnie. Co więcej, mając wentylację mechaniczną można z powodzeniem przejść na tryb nazwijmy to WG+ przez wyłączenie nawiewu, zostawienie wywyiewu i rozszczelnienie okien  :smile: 

A wracając do tematu, to domy z elewacją z cegły bardzo mi się podobają, ale w wykonaniu ścianiy trójwarstowej. Niestety u siebie nie mogłem pozwolić sobie na takie rozwiązanie ze względu na koszty i duże ryzyko, że ekipa budowlana mołyby nie dźwignąć tego tematu

----------


## Regius

> Panie - z całym szacunkiem - Niewierny Tomaszu. 
> Piszę co widziałem. Kiedy nie wiem, to pytam i uczę się z pokorą dla własnej niewiedzy. Ścianę widziałem, z majstrem rozmawiałem, schody zrobiłem i zdjęcie wykonałem. Ściana na pewno jest z cegły. Zdjęcie orginalnie obejmuje całą chałupę. Zostało zmniejszone i celowo przerobione na poślednią jakość, bo ja nie chciałbym zawieść klienta. To jego dom, nie mój. Lepszego zdjęcia nie wkleję i nikomu nie dam. Takie mam zasady. Jeśli ktoś nie chce wierzyć, to jego sprawa. 
> Łączę wyrazy szacunku (w tym do odmiennego zdania).  
> PS Mowa o tej ścianie. 
> Załącznik 416097


Możliwe, że to konstrukcja trójwarstwowa, gdzie ściana osłonowa jest np. z cegły o grubości 12 cm (bardzo podoba mi się takie rozwiązanie, ale cena ściany osłonowej mnie odstraszyła - finalnie wybrałem ścianę dwuwarstwową).

----------


## e_gregor

Mam w swoim małym mieszkanku trzy akwatria o łacznej pojemności prawie 600l. Sporo roślin. Ciągle pranie na szurakach... i zimą jak dobrze rozszczelnię okna to też mam suche powietrze pomimo WG. Dlaczego? A bo tak jest zawsze jak się wilgotne zimne powietrze ogrzeje to jego względna wilgotność znacznie maleje. I nie ma znaczenia czy to powietrze ogrzeje sie w rekuperatorze czy wpadnie przez okno i ogrzeje je kaloryfer (jak u mnie w mieszkaniu). Jak termohigrometr w salonie pokazuje poniżej 40% RH (i skóra zaczyna mnie piec i okropnie swędzieć) to doszczelniam część okien redukując wymianę powietrza. W domu będę miał rekuperator i wtedy będę mu zmniejszał obroty. Ewentualnie dokupię nawilżacz powietrza

----------


## fotohobby

> Mam w swoim małym mieszkanku trzy akwatria o łacznej pojemności prawie 600l. Sporo roślin. Ciągle pranie na szurakach... i zimą jak dobrze rozszczelnię okna to też mam suche powietrze pomimo WG. Dlaczego? A bo tak jest zawsze jak się wilgotne zimne powietrze ogrzeje to jego względna wilgotność znacznie maleje. I nie ma znaczenia czy to powietrze ogrzeje sie w rekuperatorze czy wpadnie przez okno i ogrzeje je kaloryfer (jak u mnie w mieszkaniu).


Brawo, szkoda, ze wszyscy to rozumieja i tworzą dziwne mity.

Sadze, ze w twoim przypadku, o ile nie budujesz b.duzego domu i nadal bedziesz miał akwaria, rosliny, to obejdzie sie bez nawilżacza

----------

